# Will I Notice A Difference?



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

brystephor said:


> Hi guys, I'm a new snowboarder, started and learned last january, ended the season in march. During that time I went about once to twice a week. So, i went quite a bit and got decent for learning two months prior.
> 
> Im 5' 11" and probably about 135 to 145 with gear depending on what I ate that day, size 10.5 to 11 boot. I ride an old GNU 160 board, feels pretty stiff, pretty heavy. Dont know the model. The board is from the late 90s. Somewhere between 96 and 99.
> 
> ...


you should be riding a 154ish board on groomers, 157ish on powder. You'll notice a huge difference in boards, 20yrs is a long time. sorry don't know crap about arbors.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

jae said:


> you should be riding a 154ish board on groomers, 157ish on powder. You'll notice a huge difference in boards, 20yrs is a long time. sorry don't know crap about arbors.


I ride the 160 simply because we had it laying around and it was free to learn on. Maybe the fact its so big is why its hard for me to turn on the steep stuff, i can go really fast though. 29.7 mph was my top speed last season.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

control>speed. getting new stuff will help you tremendously, but the thing that will help you the most is probably sizing down. I'm assuming you have 20yr old bindings too? steeps, will be more about technique. with proper edge transitions and a proper stance, it should be easier.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

jae said:


> control>speed. getting new stuff will help you tremendously, but the thing that will help you the most is probably sizing down. I'm assuming you have 20yr old bindings too? steeps, will be more about technique. with proper edge transitions and a proper stance, it should be easier.


I agree with control over speed and i am looking for something thats a bit smaller and easier to bounce and play on. Bindings are actually from this decade, same for the boots, theyre my buddies who let me use them. I didnt think bindings mattered.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

jae said:


> control>speed. getting new stuff will help you tremendously, but the thing that will help you the most is probably sizing down. I'm assuming you have 20yr old bindings too? steeps, will be more about technique. with proper edge transitions and a proper stance, it should be easier.


I'm also looking at a burton custom flying v 155. Also $200. I need to go to a demo day and test out boards. I have no idea what I like.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I know it's hard for a highschool kid to get proper gear due to lack of funds, but a common theme around this forum is to get proper fitting boots -> bindings -> board. I also remember what it's like at that age to try and scrounge around to make it work. easiest way would be buying your gear piece by piece... winter is coming.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

jae said:


> I know it's hard for a highschool kid to get proper gear due to lack of funds, but a common theme around this forum is to get proper fitting boots -> bindings -> board. I also remember what it's like at that age to try and scrounge around to make it work. easiest way would be buying your gear piece by piece... winter is coming.


I'm happy with everything I have. Even the board isnt terrible, I mean, it probablt sucks compared to top of the line stuff but Ive never had anything better so for me its great. Boots could be better, they come loose once in a while.
I found a 2016 K2 fastplant 156W new in the package asking 250 bucks. Might just say screw it and buy it for 200. Ill transfer over the bindings and hope its something i want.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

jae said:


> I know it's hard for a highschool kid to get proper gear due to lack of funds, but a common theme around this forum is to get proper fitting boots -> bindings -> board. I also remember what it's like at that age to try and scrounge around to make it work. easiest way would be buying your gear piece by piece... winter is coming.


There's an REI near me. Big big sports store. I think im gonna just head down there and see what boards they have and what I like. Then find an older similar model used for cheaper.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

that's a really good price, nice find.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

jae said:


> that's a really good price, nice find.


Thanks my man, I appreciate the advice. I am new and working with a budget especially since I need a helmet and the season pass still. Roughly $500 for the both.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

brystephor said:


> I'm happy with everything I have. Even the board isnt terrible, I mean, it probablt sucks compared to top of the line stuff but Ive never had anything better so for me its great. Boots could be better, they come loose once in a while.
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Brystephor, you seem to have a great outlook.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

brystephor said:


> I'm happy with everything I have.
> 
> ...
> 
> Boots could be better, they come loose once in a while.


Jae is right, you're not going to notice a real difference in boards if you're riding loaner boots that likely don't fit you right (although they may feel comfortable, that doesn't mean they fit you right).

Boots > bindings > board

Having poor fitting boots on a brand new board is like buying a Ferrari and putting winter tires on it before hitting the track...


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

poutanen said:


> Jae is right, you're not going to notice a real difference in boards if you're riding loaner boots that likely don't fit you right (although they may feel comfortable, that doesn't mean they fit you right).
> 
> Boots > bindings > board
> 
> Having poor fitting boots on a brand new board is like buying a Ferrari and putting winter tires on it before hitting the track...


Well once again i dont know how to tell if they're the right size. The boot size is 29cm and that is my ski boot size, just gotta tighten up the strings once in a while. It's not a normal boot you tie, it's one where you spin a knob and it pulls the strings in tighter

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

If you are looking at the arbor coda, burton custom flying V or the k2 fastplant; I'd go w/ the Burton Custom Flying V. That would be my personal preference. Just based on what you want to do and between those three boards.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

poutanen said:


> Jae is right, you're not going to notice a real difference in boards if you're riding loaner boots that likely don't fit you right (although they may feel comfortable, that doesn't mean they fit you right).
> 
> Boots > bindings > board
> 
> Having poor fitting boots on a brand new board is like buying a Ferrari and putting winter tires on it before hitting the track...


I was just going to say this. Boots will make the biggest difference for you right now, but that board you are on is way too long so that needs to go too. You could probably find boots from last year on sale at a local shop.

Sounds like you got bitten by the snowboard bug pretty hard. I think everyone on here has the same affliction, and now we constantly need more gear. You will find ways to cut corners in your life to pay for snowboarding stuff. I have slept in cars at resorts. I have heard stories of guys that eat only peanut butter sandwiches for a whole season so they can afford to ride everyday. Some guys work fishing boats all summer so they can ride all winter. You will adjust your lifestyle to afford snowboarding. Just don't start giving back ally blowjobs for cash, that's over the line.

We are addicted and the only cure is more snowboarding.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

phillyphan said:


> If you are looking at the arbor coda, burton custom flying V or the k2 fastplant; I'd go w/ the Burton Custom Flying V. That would be my personal preference. Just based on what you want to do and between those three boards.


What makes you say that? Im just curious on it. I might try to find some buddies who are willing to let me try their boards to see what its like.

The burton is obviously the most expensive and cool because it has a 'restricted' kermit design but the k2 fastplant is literally brand new

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I was just going to say this. Boots will make the biggest difference for you right now, but that board you are on is way too long so that needs to go too. You could probably find boots from last year on sale at a local shop.
> 
> Sounds like you got bitten by the snowboard bug pretty hard. I think everyone on here has the same affliction, and now we constantly need more gear. You will find ways to cut corners in your life to pay for snowboarding stuff. I have slept in cars at resorts. I have heard stories of guys that eat only peanut butter sandwiches for a whole season so they can afford to ride everyday. Some guys work fishing boats all summer so they can ride all winter. You will adjust your lifestyle to afford snowboarding. Just don't start giving back ally blowjobs for cash, that's over the line.
> 
> We are addicted and the only cure is more snowboarding.


I think I'm most amazed that Ive been riding on a board older then me thats to big for me and is stiffer then a guy on viagra and frankly I have no problen staying on the board. Because its free to not buy a new one so I can have more gas money.

Im actually nervous to change boards because itll be such a huge change i feel like itll make me bad. I like being able to keep up with my buddies. But if that happens, Ill always have ny current one for backup i suppose 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

brystephor said:


> I think I'm most amazed that Ive been riding on a board older then me thats to big for me and is stiffer then a guy on viagra and frankly I have no problen staying on the board. Because its free to not buy a new one so I can have more gas money.
> 
> Im actually nervous to change boards because itll be such a huge change i feel like itll make me bad. I like being able to keep up with my buddies. But if that happens, Ill always have ny current one for backup i suppose
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You are probably a good athlete so the gear isn't holding you back too much. There is a saying in snowboarding that the gear is 10% and talent is 90%, or something like that. You could put a pro on old shitty gear and they are still going to be awesome. You put me on old shitty gear and I still suck. :wink:

Here is a sweet video from a couple years ago of all these pros riding 80s gear on a cool retro half pipe. Very fun video and really interesting.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

WasabiCanuck said:


> You are probably a good athlete so the gear isn't holding you back too much. There is a saying in snowboarding that the gear is 10% and talent is 90%, or something like that. You could put a pro on old shitty gear and they are still going to be awesome. You put me on old shitty gear and I still suck. :wink:
> 
> Here is a sweet video from a couple years ago of all these pros riding 80s gear on a cool retro half pipe. Very fun video and really interesting.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRaukthoLjY


Thats what its starting to sound like, its about the rider not the board. I usually pickup on sports quickly but always sucked at skiing and never skate boarded or wake boarded.

It sounds like the board doesnt determine how well you ride, it just determines your style of riding. Im gonna just try and get the fastplant or burton custom flying v. The fastplant is a 156W and I think I'll be more comfortable on a bigger board, dropping 4 centimeters seems like a sizable change

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

If you go from a 20yo camber board to that Coda rocker, you are absolutely gonna notice a difference. That wide K2 is going to be harder to initiate turns on, particularly since your boots don't fit well. IMO, the Burton will be closest in terms of riding performance, event though it's still rocker dominant.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Deacon said:


> If you go from a 20yo camber board to that Coda rocker, you are absolutely gonna notice a difference. That wide K2 is going to be harder to initiate turns on, particularly since your boots don't fit well. IMO, the Burton will be closest in terms of riding performance, event though it's still rocker dominant.


The coda is a 159 also. Pretty much the same as my current board. I looked that up before realizing I needed something smaller. I think 156 to 157 will be in my comfort range since I like boards on the bigger end of things. And the burton is a 157, asking 250 without bindings.

Do bindings make a big difference on how well the board is rode? Or are bindings good as long as they hold your feet in place?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

brystephor said:


> The coda is a 159 also. Pretty much the same as my current board. I looked that up before realizing I needed something smaller. I think 156 to 157 will be in my comfort range since I like boards on the bigger end of things. And the burton is a 157, asking 250 without bindings.
> 
> Do bindings make a big difference on how well the board is rode? Or are bindings good as long as they hold your feet in place?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Overall length makes very little difference. Effective Edge is what will make the difference, and that will be influenced by the camber profile. 1222 for a 2016 Burton 158, 1190 for the Coda Rocker in a 158, and 1228 for that K2 (current models). Not sure what your Gnu's is though. Longer EE typically means more stability at speed. 

The bindings can make a big difference, but again, if your boots don't fit right, it won't matter. Bindings are kind of your steering wheel. You can have plush vague steering like a 70's Cadillac or fast, responsive steering like a Porsche. What you need will depend on how you want to ride and your need for comfort.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Deacon said:


> Overall length makes very little difference. Effective Edge is what will make the difference, and that will be influenced by the camber profile. 1222 for a 2016 Burton 158, 1190 for the Coda Rocker in a 158, and 1228 for that K2 (current models). Not sure what your Gnu's is though. Longer EE typically means more stability at speed.
> 
> The bindings can make a big difference, but again, if your boots don't fit right, it won't matter. Bindings are kind of your steering wheel. You can have plush vague steering like a 70's Cadillac or fast, responsive steering like a Porsche. What you need will depend on how you want to ride and your need for comfort.


Is the larger number the greater the camber? Im into cars so the steering wheel reference made a lot of sense to me, this other stuff is harder to grasp without any experience. Seems like people are agreeing on the burton.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

brystephor said:


> Is the larger number the greater the camber? Im into cars so the steering wheel reference made a lot of sense to me, this other stuff is harder to grasp without any experience. Seems like people are agreeing on the burton.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


No.
This

:smile:


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

brystephor said:


> What makes you say that? Im just curious on it. I might try to find some buddies who are willing to let me try their boards to see what its like.
> 
> The burton is obviously the most expensive and cool because it has a 'restricted' kermit design but the k2 fastplant is literally brand new
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Personally, I could care less about the graphics on my boards. But from what you described and what you like to do (which seemed like about everything) the Burton is a more all-mountain board. Better in powder, carving on groomers, speed, etc and it can handle jumps and some park. The K2 fastplant is more of a freestyle/ride board. Better on your jumps and park, etc. And your Burton is going to be a better quality board, I'd think.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

phillyphan said:


> Personally, I could care less about the graphics on my boards. But from what you described and what you like to do (which seemed like about everything) the Burton is a more all-mountain board. Better in powder, carving on groomers, speed, etc and it can handle jumps and some park. The K2 fastplant is more of a freestyle/ride board. Better on your jumps and park, etc. And your Burton is going to be a better quality board, I'd think.


I am about everything and I don't like saying that because each board has its pros and cons when it comes to an all mountain board. But he wants 280 for bindings and the board, 2013 model. I dont care about graphics either but if its a limited production, thats always a cool factor

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsnow1993 (Oct 11, 2016)

brystephor said:


> There's an REI near me. Big big sports store. I think im gonna just head down there and see what boards they have and what I like. Then find an older similar model used for cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


That's what I did, worked out perfectly. Ended up finding an Arbor Coda Camber on Geartrade.com, got it tuned up and it looks and feels brand new. Good luck


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

What are the bindings? He may want $280, but you don't have to offer him that.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

phillyphan said:


> What are the bindings? He may want $280, but you don't have to offer him that.


Its a 2013 Burton custom flying V "restricted" along with Burton Cartel EST bindings. And he was asking 300 for the both, 250 for the board and 80 for the bindings seperated.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Deacon said:


> No.
> This


Thanks for this! The board i am looking at is roc-cam-roc-cam-roc which is the 2013 burton custom flying V. Im gonna pick it up today or tomorrow if the seller doesn't flake. Ill keep my board and bindings as a backup or for friends.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

brystephor said:


> Well once again i dont know how to tell if they're the right size. The boot size is 29cm and that is my ski boot size, just gotta tighten up the strings once in a while. It's not a normal boot you tie, it's one where you spin a knob and it pulls the strings in tighter


I honestly think you'd do yourself some good by going to a shop and trying on a million boots. Just like ski boots, there are many that won't fit you right, in any size. The shop should help you figure out how much heel lift you're getting in each boot. Your toes should be barely touching the end when standing up straight in brand new, properly fitting boots. When you get into an athletic stance your toes shouldn't be touching the front.

Also, have you taken any lessons? Do these things before worrying about replacing the board. When it comes time to replace the board, get to a demo day for your area, and again, try a bunch of boards. Make sure you do at least a couple laps on each (depending on the size of your hills), and try ones from full rocker, to RCR, to CRC (Burton Flying V), to full camber. They all handle different, and you'll feel the difference between each if you've got boots that fit right, and have the instruction/experience to be good enough to feel a difference in base profiles.

Hope this helps...


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

poutanen said:


> I honestly think you'd do yourself some good by going to a shop and trying on a million boots. Just like ski boots, there are many that won't fit you right, in any size. The shop should help you figure out how much heel lift you're getting in each boot. Your toes should be barely touching the end when standing up straight in brand new, properly fitting boots. When you get into an athletic stance your toes shouldn't be touching the front.
> 
> Also, have you taken any lessons? Do these things before worrying about replacing the board. When it comes time to replace the board, get to a demo day for your area, and again, try a bunch of boards. Make sure you do at least a couple laps on each (depending on the size of your hills), and try ones from full rocker, to RCR, to CRC (Burton Flying V), to full camber. They all handle different, and you'll feel the difference between each if you've got boots that fit right, and have the instruction/experience to be good enough to feel a difference in base profiles.
> 
> Hope this helps...


This is good advice. I took a snowboarding lesson years and years ago but I sucked and then my buddy taught me last january. Hes not the best snowboarder by any meane but hes not bad. Hes your casual I go up once in a while snowboarder. Hes intonthe groomers and blue diamond, no blacks really. Since he taught me Ive just kind of been self taught and friends giving tips once in a blue moon. I think im gonna buy the board and bindings, season pass, helmet, then boots in that order.

The only reason im even hesitsnt on buying this stuff is because I wanna get a newer car in the near future and dont wanna spend money and miss out on a good car deal. But its unlikely the car I want will come up any time soon. Its also my last year to screw around ane just not be serious and have fun. (Turn 18 in january, graduate high school this year with a 2 year college degree.) So im gonna spend some money to have fun. If I buy boots itll probably be new.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

brystephor said:


> *I think im gonna buy the board and bindings, season pass, helmet, then boots in that order.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


WRONG Order!!! Do the opposite. 

Boots first...read the boot faq sticky.
Helmet...to keep the thinkin right...you fuck yo head...ur done.
Season Pass...by far...time on the hill makes more difference than equipment.
Bindings and board is meh...compared to the above rank order.

as for board...get a Gnu rider's choice...they are made for pnw...the snow, conditions and terrain, it offers alot of control for the intermediate to advanced, alot of room for progression of your riding and take some lessons. If you come up...pm and we'll do a few laps.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> WRONG Order!!! Do the opposite.
> 
> Boots first...read the boot faq sticky.
> Helmet...to keep the thinkin right...you fuck yo head...ur done.
> ...


The gnu ridere choice looked to be a Free style board.. no thanks.

And my boots feel fine. The board is oversized and outdated. The boots worked fine for that, im sure they'll work for a newer lighter and smaller board. Im most concerned with the helmet and seasons pass right now since those are non-negotiable for this season.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I'll try to break it down for you why people keep telling you boots>bindings>board. 

Boots give you the most control, they are also the basis of your gear. everything will revolve around your boots. 

you need to get bindings to fit your boots. the bindings will help get you get better response out of your board. 

having proper overhang from boots/bindings will give you the best edge control of your board. 

not exact reasoning, you see the most common factor right? it's the boots. 

while the most expensive, boards are the most frequently replaced due to damage, rider progression, style, conditions, curiosity of new gear or general hate of buying the wrong board. 


in my opinion getting a new board will be the most drastic change for you as you need to size down quite a bit, but if you want to do things right and save the most money in the long run, get boots first.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

jae said:


> I'll try to break it down for you why people keep telling you boots>bindings>board.
> 
> Boots give you the most control, they are also the basis of your gear. everything will revolve around your boots.
> 
> ...


Okay i have boots now. And the boots faq thread talked about modifying them. Keep in mind, my boots are pretty new. 2010+. They were only used once before I got into them. And they fit tight and snug. Couldnt I just modify them to fit betrer rather then going to dump a couple hundred on a new set of boots? The boots i have now always worked for me. I just cant tell when I need new boots.

The board Im only getting because mine is so old and banged up and curiosity of a new one.

Whats the guidelines for new boots? Mine dont make my feet go numb, my foot has no wiggle room in them, but they dont hurt my feet ever and theyre tight on my toes when in a snowboardint position ane they hold my heel well, my foot has no up and down movement in the boot.

I plan on buying the bindings with the board im getting so Im not worried about those because they look to be really nice (online). Even my current bindings are burton and theyre from 2010+ too.

I just dont know how to tell that I need new boots. I feel like my current boots are fine. I dont know what to look or feel for with boots for wear and tear. Im not opposed to buying new boots i just dont wanna spend $200 that I didnt have to, but as you said I think of the 3 things (boots, bindings, and board) a board change will be the biggest difference.

So overall question. What should I look and feel for in my current boots to tell if they need replacing?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

brystephor said:


> The gnu ridere choice looked to be a Free style board.. no thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


RC is a all mtn ride that you can do free style or not...that is up to you.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> RC is a all mtn ride that you can do free style or not...that is up to you.


Ill have to look into it then. The Burton Customs Flying V seems to be a well known board with a good reputation. Im using my dads old gnu board and his current board (from early 2000s) is also a GNU board. So, he likes them but even he said burtons are badass.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

jae said:


> I'll try to break it down for you why people keep telling you boots>bindings>board.
> 
> Boots give you the most control, they are also the basis of your gear. everything will revolve around your boots.
> 
> ...


Disagree. He can, he doesn't _need_ to. That's a preference, and short boards are in vogue right now. For myself, I'm gonna try some monsters this year (my favorite is a 164, but I wanna try some 170+). Also, OP, you said you ride in the PNW, if wrath tells you the RC is made for that area... it is. I'd believe him over a website classification (definitions vary).

Also, boots are your driving gloves. If you have your Porsche all ready to race, but jump behind the wheel in some big ass arctic mittens, what's gonna happen? You'll lose all your benefit of getting the other gear right. Lastly, boots before bindings because most people are in too big of boots, which depending on how close to the sizing cusp you are, can result in buying bindings that are too big for your correctly sized boot.


That said, don't let it overwhelm you. Go ride. Get gear as you can afford it. The most important thing is to slide sideways down a hill. :hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

if your boots feel fine...great, don't get new boots. Since ur newb...later when your boots are hindering your performance and progression...then you will know to get new boots that will allow the performance/progression you desire.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

brystephor said:


> Okay i have boots now. And the boots faq thread talked about modifying them. Keep in mind, my boots are pretty new. 2010+. They were only used once before I got into them. And they fit tight and snug. Couldnt I just modify them to fit betrer rather then going to dump a couple hundred on a new set of boots? The boots i have now always worked for me. I just cant tell when I need new boots.
> 
> The board Im only getting because mine is so old and banged up and curiosity of a new one.
> 
> ...


This


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Deacon said:


> Disagree. He can, he doesn't _need_ to. That's a preference, and short boards are in vogue right now. For myself, I'm gonna try some monsters this year (my favorite is a 164, but I wanna try some 170+). Also, OP, you said you ride in the PNW, if wrath tells you the RC is made for that area... it is. I'd believe him over a website classification (definitions vary).
> 
> Also, boots are your driving gloves. If you have your Porsche all ready to race, but jump behind the wheel in some big ass arctic mittens, what's gonna happen? You'll lose all your benefit of getting the other gear right. Lastly, boots before bindings because most people are in too big of boots, which depending on how close to the sizing cusp you are, can result in buying bindings that are too big for your correctly sized boot.
> 
> ...


Im just gonna buy the board and bindings, use my current boots in them. And have fun. If my boots start to wear out, ill get some new ones. If they start becomijg loose and breaking down, ill get new ones. And the board im buying is used by someone near me and they went to similar areas. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> if your boots feel fine...great, don't get new boots. Since ur newb...later when your boots are hindering your performance and progression...then you will know to get new boots that will allow the performance/progression you desire.


This seems to be about it. I dont feel like my boots are in the way of anything. The only reason i want a new board is because i remember when snowboarding, Id try to turn and the board just felt incredibly heavy and seemed harder to turn, my foot felt fine and so did the bindings.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Deacon said:


> This


Thanks..says my boots are 1cm to small, doesnt feel that way. Might be because im so skinny i need the smaller boots for my leg/ right above heel area


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Boota seem to be the big topic here.

Here are my actual boots and bindings amd board all strapped in how id normally be.
Yes my back foot is very slightly angled outwards.









Front left









Front right










When lifting one foot up and keeping the other down anr doing that repeatedly my foot has no movement in my boots or binding.

My front binding can rotate a miniscule amount, less then a centimeter. Back binding moves at none.

When moving from toeside to heel side my leg has some slight movement in that area right above the ankle before the board tilts.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

And god this board is so stiff. No ollies in the living room. I can barely flex it at all, no wonder I had a harm time with simple trucks

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

brystephor said:


> And god this board is so stiff. No ollies in the living room. I can barely flex it at all, no wonder I had a harm time with simple trucks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I know the proper order as stated before in the thread, but if you can't flex that board, it is too stiff. Go w/ your gut. Get a new board and bindings. That's what you want. You like your boots and you've said your board is too stiff, too long and it's hard for you to maneuver. Now you just have to decide on your board and bindings.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

phillyphan said:


> I know the proper order as stated before in the thread, but if you can't flex that board, it is too stiff. Go w/ your gut. Get a new board and bindings. That's what you want. You like your boots and you've said your board is too stiff, too long and it's hard for you to maneuver. Now you just have to decide on your board and bindings.


If the seller doesnt flake, I think ill be happy with the burton customs flying V and burton cartels.

I havent been riding long enough to get used to a board or riding style. I think ill just adapt to whatever board I get and Ill end up being happier with anythont I have. I like the idea of light weight and easy to turn even on the steep stuff, which my current one is not..my current one i seem to regularly almost het through a turn and half way through the turn i gain an incredible amount of unwanted and unnecessary speed making turning and controlling even more important and harder

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Like I said earlier, based on what you like to do on teh mountain the Burton is the best choice.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

phillyphan said:


> Like I said earlier, based on what you like to do on teh mountain the Burton is the best choice.


Awesome, thanks man. I really appreciate everyones advice! Ill keep a budget for new boots just in case. I dont think Ill need them but i never realized how important they were 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Deacon said:


> Disagree. He can, he doesn't _need_ to. That's a preference, and short boards are in vogue right now. For myself, I'm gonna try some monsters this year (my favorite is a 164, but I wanna try some 170+). Also, OP, you said you ride in the PNW, if wrath tells you the RC is made for that area... it is. I'd believe him over a website classification (definitions vary).
> 
> Also, boots are your driving gloves. If you have your Porsche all ready to race, but jump behind the wheel in some big ass arctic mittens, what's gonna happen? You'll lose all your benefit of getting the other gear right. Lastly, boots before bindings because most people are in too big of boots, which depending on how close to the sizing cusp you are, can result in buying bindings that are too big for your correctly sized boot.
> 
> ...


he specifically asked if a new board that would fit his size would improve his riding because he feels like he has trouble turning. he's not asking if he should size up. nobody needs to do shit if they don't want to, but he wants to. he's 145lbs straight out of hometown buffet soaking wet, a 160 trad camber board isn't going to help him.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Not sure if its been pointed out, but your toe strap should be at like a 45d angle over the end of the boot.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

jae said:


> he specifically asked if a new board that would fit his size would improve his riding because he feels like he has trouble turning. he's not asking if he should size up. nobody needs to do shit if they don't want to, but he wants to. he's 145lbs straight out of hometown buffet soaking wet, a 160 trad camber board isn't going to help him.


And thats 145 if i ate a lot. Im a really thin guy. Seems like 156 would be short for my height, but who knows, just means I can't do 30mph down the groomers anymore.. might be a good thing tho.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

f00bar said:


> Not sure if its been pointed out, but your toe strap should be at like a 45d angle over the end of the boot.


So it should be more over the front corner of my boot rather then perpendicular to the board?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

brystephor said:


> And thats 145 if i ate a lot. Im a really thin guy. Seems like 156 would be short for my height, but who knows, just means I can't do 30mph down the groomers anymore.. might be a good thing tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


you can easily.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

jae said:


> you can easily.


30 mph down a groomer at night for a guy who started boardint the month before isnt the best idea. It was more then fast enough[emoji23] (although i was wanting to go faster, not enough slope)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

brystephor said:


> So it should be more over the front corner of my boot rather then perpendicular to the board?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Ya, the center of the toe strap over the very top edge of the boot. You should be able to unscrew the toe strap and pull it out/in so that it can center if need be.

Your toes are pretty amazing at what they can do with the slightest movement, but you have to ground them to the board with the binding to take advantage.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

f00bar said:


> Ya, the center of the toe strap over the very top edge of the boot. You should be able to unscrew the toe strap and pull it out/in so that it can center if need be.
> 
> Your toes are pretty amazing at what they can do with the slightest movement, but you have to ground them to the board with the binding to take advantage.


Thanks for the tip. Its the little things that make the difference.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

You're obviously here looking for people to say your decision is smart, rather than taking advice, and it looks like you got what you wanted.

I just want to clarify one point (for anyone still reading):

You've said your boots "feel fine..." and they may be a perfect fit for you. We can't diagnose that over the internet. But saying they "feel fine" would be like only ever having driven a honda civic, wanting to get into racing and having people tell you to test drive some more appropriate cars, and saying "naw my car feels fine"

Will a honda civic go around a track? Yes. Will it do it well?

At the very least, everyone that gets into snowboarding is doing themselves a disservice if they don't head down to their local shop and try on a TON of boots. A bunch of us here grew up snowboarding in walmart boots, sorels, etc. I wish I had well fit boots when I was learning. Oh well, at least I've got some now.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

poutanen said:


> You're obviously here looking for people to say your decision is smart, rather than taking advice, and it looks like you got what you wanted.
> 
> I just want to clarify one point (for anyone still reading):
> 
> ...


Yeah but snowboarding on a budget doesnt always call for new stuff. I have money for a seasons pass and a helmet. And then somewhere between 200 and 300 bucks for another something.

I cant get a worthwhile board and boots and customize the boots to fit me correctly for under 300.

Whats wrong with driving a honda civic around a track? Ive seen some fast ones. I cant afford porsche steering on a civic budget.

Besides, when it comes to track racing, its about the lines you take. Perfect steering is no good without awesome tires or a good track line.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Besides, I came here looking for a board. Not boots. I appreciate everyones advice but that wasnt my intent.

The best overall summary of this I think is riding talent is 90% the rider 10% gear. And have fun, dont stress over it.

Id love new boots, maybe I'll get some for christmas or my birthday. I just cant afford it on my own dime right now.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

brystephor said:


> Whats wrong with driving a honda civic around a track? Ive seen some fast ones. I cant afford porsche steering on a civic budget.


Here's an example for you. My wife started out with Burton Saphire boots. They're mid to high end, but didn't fit her quite right. She hit a block in her boarding skills because of that.

She went to a shop, tried on pretty much every boot available, and ended up buying the best fitting one. This boot was about half the price of her Burtons, with far less techy stuff, but they fit her better. Now she's a bloody good rider.

Again, as you said you came here for advice on what board to buy. As a forum, we try to give the best advice for new riders in the sport. Here's the two best things you can do (and they're both FREE) when getting into snowboarding.

#1 ) Head to a local shop, try on a million boots so you know what it feels like to have a GOOD fit.

#2 ) Head to your local hill on a demo day and try out as many different base profiles as you can, so you know what the different base profiles feel like.

Nobody here can tell you what board will be good for you, or what bindings will work well, or which boots. All we can do is help you figure that out for yourself. I'll give you a hint: It's not by reading specs or online reviews... 

That said, whatever gear you end up with, ride the crap out of it and have fun!


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

poutanen said:


> Here's an example for you. My wife started out with Burton Saphire boots. They're mid to high end, but didn't fit her quite right. She hit a block in her boarding skills because of that.
> 
> She went to a shop, tried on pretty much every boot available, and ended up buying the best fitting one. This boot was about half the price of her Burtons, with far less techy stuff, but they fit her better. Now she's a bloody good rider.
> 
> ...


I dont mean to a dick on here, I just think the board will be the best bang for my buck in making a difference.

But everyone remember, im 17. Funding my self. Funds are not super excess.

Im no pro rider, im good enough to keep up with all of my friends, so im happy with my skill level. I just wanna get better at tricks, maybe some flat ground tricks and a 180 or 360 in air would be cool.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

brystephor said:


> I dont mean to a dick on here, I just think the board will be the best bang for my buck in making a difference.
> 
> But everyone remember, im 17. Funding my self. Funds are not super excess.
> 
> ...


yeah people forget how strapped for cash kids are, I couldn't even afford that shit when I was your age.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

jae said:


> yeah people forget how strapped for cash kids are, I couldn't even afford that shit when I was your age.


I sold my dirtbike (that i also paid for the majority of my self) recently so I have sone extra cash. Otherwise i wouldnt be able to either.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't think you'll die wearing boots 1cm too big for a season, but try to replace them asap. hell I was wearing boots 2cm too big for 7years of off/on boarding. people min/max too much (I'm guilty of this too). I hope you get your boots after your board, then bindings.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

jae said:


> I don't think you'll die wearing boots 1cm too big for a season, but try to replace them asap. hell I was wearing boots 2cm too big for 7years of off/on boarding. people min/max too much (I'm guilty of this too). I hope you get your boots after your board, then bindings.


These boots are labeled 1cm to small. Im a 29 theure a 28. It is kinda tight but im a skinny guy so oh well. Less room to hurt an ankle

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

brystephor said:


> These boots are labeled 1cm to small. Im a 29 theure a 28. It is kinda tight but im a skinny guy so oh well. Less room to hurt an ankle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Honestly this thread is beating a dead horse, so idk why I'm even posting, but did you measure your feet exactly as described in the WiredSport thread? Post some pics of you standing on your insoles and put this boot business to bed. 


But then again, you are 17 and obviously think a new board will solve all your shred problems. You came here for advice, so you really can't be getting mad that we aren't saying what you want to hear. Sorry that doesn't jive with your budget and your wealth of snowboarding experience.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

While I agree boots can make or break a set up a board can make a huge difference too. My first pair I had toe drag and kept falling when I carved hard. Didn't even know what drag was then. I had a K2 brigade board w/ an extruded base that was too small for me. It was slow, caught edges everywhere and flimsy. Needless to say, I switch boots and bought a stiffer, wider, better made board. No more toe drag, no more falling (due to drag), I could carve better, edge to edge transitions were better w/ the more response, I wouldn't catch edges as it could cut through slush and had more speed. All in all, both can affect your ability to ride. I think he gets all the analogies about not having tried the Porsche, so how would he know. I know a Porsche is a great car, but if I don't have the funds for it I'm not going to go out and buy it (or test drive it). The important part here is that he gets out on the slopes and gets more experience. The better he gets, the more he will realize what suits him the best and what top end gear he wants.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Rogue said:


> Honestly this thread is beating a dead horse, so idk why I'm even posting, but did you measure your feet exactly as described in the WiredSport thread? Post some pics of you standing on your insoles and put this boot business to bed.
> 
> 
> But then again, you are 17 and obviously think a new board will solve all your shred problems. You came here for advice, so you really can't be getting mad that we aren't saying what you want to hear. Sorry that doesn't jive with your budget and your wealth of snowboarding experience.


I'm sorry that you have ants in your pants. Ive taken everyone's advice and considered it. But i didnt ask about boots. I asked about a board. Its like ordering a burger and getting pizza instead. 

Besides. I believe that upgrading to a board that is 15 years newer and is the proper size with nicer bindings will do much more for me then going from near perfect boots to perfect boots. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Eh, in the end its a lot more fun to buy a new board than some new boots for a lot of people. I know my son isn't going to be real thrilled when he opens up his new boots on his birthday.

If he gets out there and has fun that is really all that matters in the end.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

f00bar said:


> Eh, in the end its a lot more fun to buy a new board than some new boots for a lot of people. I know my son isn't going to be real thrilled when he opens up his new boots on his birthday.
> 
> If he gets out there and has fun that is really all that matters in the end.


Hes got it dead on. Its a lot more fun to buy a new board than some new boots

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

brystephor said:


> Hes got it dead on. Its a lot more fun to buy a new board than some new boots
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Burton Custom X wide for those 0/0 and call it a day.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

bksdds said:


> Burton Custom X and call it a day.


Lol I agree. What I said four pages ago. We really are beating a dead horse.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

brystephor said:


> I'm sorry that you have ants in your pants. Ive taken everyone's advice and considered it. But i didnt ask about boots. I asked about a board. Its like ordering a burger and getting pizza instead.
> 
> Besides. I believe that upgrading to a board that is 15 years newer and is the proper size with nicer bindings will do much more for me then going from near perfect boots to perfect boots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Analogy fail, but nice try. Anyways, you may want to work on those zero degree binding angles you've got going for you while you're at it, but hey, you want a burger and I'm trying to give you a pizza, so have fun turning your brand new burger on old sloppy buns that run straight across.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Rogue said:


> Analogy fail, but nice try. Anyways, you may want to work on those zero degree binding angles you've got going for you while you're at it, but hey, you want a burger and I'm trying to give you a pizza, so have fun turning your brand new burger on old sloppy buns that run straight across.


Thanks, I will. Im pretty excited for this snowboarding season. Especially with some new gear 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

bksdds said:


> Burton Custom X wide for those 0/0 and call it a day.





phillyphan said:


> Lol I agree. What I said four pages ago. We really are beating a dead horse.


Yup, supposed to pickup the burtons custom flying V restricted on sunday.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

brystephor said:


> I'm sorry that you have ants in your pants. Ive taken everyone's advice and considered it. But i didnt ask about boots. I asked about a board. Its like ordering a burger and getting pizza instead.
> 
> Besides. I believe that upgrading to a board that is 15 years newer and is the proper size with nicer bindings will do much more for me then going from near perfect boots to perfect boots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yeah... well... it are the ppl who made the experience of how much difference well fitting boots can make who are trying to convince you - all meant in good manner (btw, I'm also one of them who had wrong boots many years, and yes, it nade quite a difference).

But you're right as well, upgrading such an old board can make a big difference (and you still can tweak with the last steps to perfection with other boots afterwards.

Some y back, I had a 4yo garage sale board for 3 years and when I upgreaded to a new, better, more stable one, I _did_ make a big leap forward in progression. A new deck definitely can give a push, especially if confidence is still a topic. Hope you'll have the same experience .


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

neni said:


> Yeah... well... it are the ppl who made the experience of how much difference well fitting boots can make who are trying to convince you - all meant in good manner (btw, I'm also one of them who had wrong boots many years, and yes, it nade quite a difference).
> 
> But you're right as well, upgrading such an old board can make a big difference (and you still can tweak with the last steps to perfection with other boots afterwards.
> 
> Some y back, I had a 4yo garage sale board for 3 years and when I upgreaded to a new, better, more stable one, I _did_ make a big leap forward in progression. A new deck definitely can give a push, especially if confidence is still a topic. Hope you'll have the same experience .


Thanks man! It seems that im in a similar position, except instead of 4 year old board its 18 years old. So im thinking a new ride will help me out at least a bit, if not then ill just enjoy the cool factor of having a new board.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Rogue said:


> Analogy fail, but nice try. Anyways, you may want to work on those zero degree binding angles you've got going for you while you're at it, but hey, you want a burger and I'm trying to give you a pizza, so have fun turning your brand new burger on old sloppy buns that run straight across.


Don't be a dick to him. It's ultimately his decision. He came on for advice. No one said he had to take it. He got what he wanted. However, I do agree he needs to re-evaluate his stance angles on his bindings.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

And yet,... Even after fixing your toestrap positioning,.. Until you do something about those 0°/0° angles of yours, as well as the possible toe heavy centering of your boots,...? (It's hard to tell from those pics but It looks like you're ALL toe & no heel overhang!). You will probably *Not* see the progression you're hoping for even on your sexy, shiny new ride! :shrug:

Honestly,... Im not surprised you're having trouble turning your board. :blink:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

phillyphan said:


> Don't be a dick to him. *It's ultimately his decision. He came on for advice. No one said he had to take it*. He got what he wanted. However, I do agree he needs to re-evaluate his stance angles on his bindings.


Then it's a monumental waste of the collective time effort & experience of the members who've replied to offer the advice he doesn't wish to heed! 7 pages of "I don't need boots, I want a new board!" Was more than enough!!! Now it's even longer. 

As I see it from his setup pics and descriptions... His problems have less to do with older equipment and FAR more to do with how it's been set up & ridden!

When he doesn't see the improvement he was hoping for from his sexy new deck, he will be back to ask advice & probably argue for yet _another_ deck!!! 

Is getting a new ride the tits??? Hellz ya! ALWAYS! :grin: But it aint always the answer to the problem!!!

Get him set up right & proper & he'll enjoy himself a lot more!

2¢ /rant


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

is this still a thread? good job everyone.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Only one kther person has commented on how my stance is. I dont know what it should be like.
I understand boots, then bindings, then board. Lets not talk about that. If youd like to give me more advice, i appreciate it on what my stance should be like? Should it be more penguin toed or pigeon footed? Or should the degrees be asymmetrical? Thanks

If my stance is the proboem than thats great, im still getting a new board because i want one, two improvements are better then one 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

brystephor said:


> Only one kther person has commented on how my stance is. I dont know what it should be like.
> I understand boots, then bindings, then board. Lets not talk about that. If youd like to give me more advice, i appreciate it on what my stance should be like? Should it be more penguin toed or pigeon footed? Or should the degrees be asymmetrical? Thanks
> 
> If my stance is the proboem than thats great, im still getting a new board because i want one, two improvements are better then one
> ...


some version of duck footed is standard except in europe 

this varies alot though. one of the angles is always told in - (except, again well you know where, they like to ride that +/+, but we still love them)

depending if you are goofy or not the - switches from teh first to second number

check this out, u can see the variations. I like somwhere around 12 back foot 18 front, sometimes 15/15, sometimes 12/12, even 18/18 aint bad, some 6/21 etc....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

brystephor said:


> I dont know what it should be like.


Let me google that for you


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Dude, just grab the board, set up your stance at -15 for your back foot and +15 for your front. Adjust your back binding towards 0 until you find the right number that works for you. If you adjust your back, you may want to adjust your front towards +21. Don't go all crazy and set it to +36 or something like that.

As for your boots, they are tight which is better than being too loose. Let them be the next upgrade. If I was a gambler, I would bet a lot of money that if everyone in this thread were in your boots, riding a two decade old board that is too stiff and made for someone 50lbs heavier. We all would choose the board instead of listening to others tell us that we need new boots. I sure as hell know I would. 



Rogue said:


> Analogy fail, but nice try. Anyways, you may want to work on those zero degree binding angles you've got going for you while you're at it, but hey, you want a burger and I'm trying to give you a pizza, so have fun turning your brand new burger on old sloppy buns that run straight across.


Easy killer. The kid has only been snowboard for a few months, is 17, and is funding his whole experience himself. Mommy and Daddy aren't helping him. I'm sure he would love to have his burger on a nice crisp bun, with some fries, a slice of pizza, a soda and some desert. But as you so kindly put it, all that goodness doesn't Jive with his budget.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I ride 21 or 18 front and 6 back. I don't like a whole lot of duck footing. Generally, if you don't ride a whole lot of switch or hit jumps/park/rails you don't have to be really duck footed. Bombing the mountain, cruising groomers, etc most the time your back foot is slightly duck footed (6 or 9) and your front foot is pointed further forward (18 or 21). Starting out I did a whole lot of changing around until I found something that felt comfortable and suited me for the way I like to ride. At the end of the day, it's personal preference. There's a million different ways to get back to the bottom of the mountain, just like there are a million different stance angles.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think we need some mountains to open ASAP  Or maybe hand outs some Snickers bars.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

I dont ride goofy. But i will switch back and forth from regular to goofy throughout a run down the mountain. I cant toeside in goofy style but im working on it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Just change it from what you have now. Try a duck stance (15degrees on each) see how that feels, then try 15 on lead foot and 12 on the back foot, these are two really popular ones. 

Point is, just try a bunch until you find something that feels comfortable. An interesting way to tell what you angles should be around is to naturally sit down, then look at you feet and see how they are positioned.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

basser said:


> Just change it from what you have now. Try a duck stance (15degrees on each) see how that feels, then try 15 on lead foot and 12 on the back foot, these are two really popular ones.
> 
> Point is, just try a bunch until you find something that feels comfortable. An interesting way to tell what you angles should be around is to naturally sit down, then look at you feet and see how they are positioned.


Okay. I havent had time to change the stance or even look up different kinds.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

brystephor said:


> Okay. I havent had time to change the stance or even look up different kinds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


No worries man. There is absolutely no rush, you could even test them out on the hill... the only thing that matters is that you do end up changing them.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

basser said:


> No worries man. There is absolutely no rush, you could even test them out on the hill... the only thing that matters is that you do end up changing them.


Theres so much more to snowboarding setup then I thought.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

There is definitely a lot to it. It all pays off when you are shredding down the slopes.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

basser said:


> There is definitely a lot to it. It all pays off when you are shredding down the slopes.


I'll adjust the bindings next. For whoever commented on my heel overhang, I dont think i have any? I have like half an inch or inch of toe over hang. I cant slide my foot back on the binding however

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

1234567


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

f00bar said:


> I think we need some mountains to open ASAP  Or maybe hand outs some Snickers bars.


Please, one or the other, make it happen, people just aren't themselves. There are some cranky people in this thread when the op didn't take their advice. It seems like people forget what it was like to just enter this sport and know nothing. 0/0 angle, well shit, clearly no one has helped him set up a proper stance. How is he supposed to know better? This isn't osmosis. I still stand by my gamble that all if all of us were new, we wouldn't listen to "some old farts," telling us to get new boots over a board that is 15 years newer.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

MMSlasher said:


> Please, one or the other, make it happen, people just aren't themselves. There are some cranky people in this thread when the op didn't take their advice. It seems like people forget what it was like to just enter this sport and know nothing. 0/0 angle, well shit, clearly no one has helped him set up a proper stance. How is he supposed to know better? This isn't osmosis. I still stand by my gamble that all if all of us were new, we wouldn't listen to "some old farts," telling us to get new boots over a board that is 15 years newer.


And just remember for everyone who decided to offer me boot advice over board advice.

Im 17. You can talk to me about civics and sloppy burger buns but at 17 paying for things myself, well thats all i can afford, id buy boots if i could. I can afford a snickers bar however and it seems that I may need to pick some up for a few of you..

I also rode a snowboard for the first time last january with no one who was that great to help me, I thought 160 was the right size and I weigh 145 wet for a reference of my knowledge.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

brystephor said:


> I'll adjust the bindings next. For whoever commented on my heel overhang, I dont think i have any? I have like half an inch or inch of toe over hang. I cant slide my foot back on the binding however
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


basically, you want your toe and heal over hang the same. Sometimes you can adjust the heel cup of your bindings to help accommodate this. There may be a screw or two to remove that will allow the heelcup to move forward or back. Look up hellcup on google to help.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

MMSlasher said:


> basically, you want your toe and heal over hang the same. Sometimes you can adjust the heel cup of your bindings to help accommodate this. There may be a screw or two to remove that will allow the heelcup to move forward or back. Look up hellcup on google to help.


Okay, ill do that. Im procrastinating homework right now. 

Im afraid to tell people here I hot wax my board, I may get scolded for not doing things there way.. haha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

bksdds said:


> 1234567


What the fuck does this even mean? Are you the dude in the car, fingering three bottles and too much of a pussy to go confront the guy on the street? So you hide in the car? It truly makes no sense. Then again, your profile picture is of some unfortunate girl holding what seems to be a corndog, well, clearly it's too big to be your dick. 

Whenever I see you be an ass, this is the meme that perfectly fits you.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

MMSlasher said:


> What the fuck does this even mean? Are you the dude in the car, fingering three bottles and too much of a pussy to go confront the guy on the street? So you hide in the car? It truly makes no sense. Then again, your profile picture is of some unfortunate girl holding what seems to be a corndog, well, clearly it's too big to be your dick.
> 
> Whenever I see you be an ass, this is the meme that perfectly fits you.


I was wondering what it was too. I watched like 10 seconds and decided it wasnt entertaining.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

MMSlasher said:


> Please, one or the other, make it happen, people just aren't themselves. There are some cranky people in this thread when the op didn't take their advice. *It seems like people forget what it was like to just enter this sport and know nothing. 0/0 angle, well shit, clearly no one has helped him set up a proper stance. How is he supposed to know better?* This isn't osmosis. I still stand by my gamble that all if all of us were new, we wouldn't listen to "some old farts," telling us to get new boots over a board that is 15 years newer.


New guy says whaaaa?

I did plenty of research on my own before coming here and asking _my_ stupid, clueless NooB questions. So,.. Ya! I remember what it was like to be new & clueless! 

*I'll* stand behind my "old farts" gamble that he'd see more progression in his riding,... Even on that shitty old board if he learned how to center his boots/bindings, learned something about setting up his stance,... And Got his toestraps positioned properly. 

His "new" board ain't gonna ride any better than the old one if he rides it set up like that!

(...and iir,.. We were 7-8-9 pages into this clusterfuck before we found out his boots were too tight, not too loose. If they're not killing his feet? Then ya! Ride 'em! But good advice is still GOOD FUCKING ADVICE!!! Just because _he_ doesn't want to take it doesn't change that!!!

So,.... :finger1: ...and give me my fucking snickers bar!


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> New guy says whaaaa?
> 
> I did plenty of research on my own before coming here and asking _my_ stupid, clueless NooB questions. So,.. Ya! I remember what it was like to be new & clueless!
> 
> ...


I'll happily give you a snickers bar bro, you should try out for the commercials.

And i never said the boots were to big. I dont know what got us on the topic of my boots. I have no complaints about my boots. I was trying out new stances last year but just guessed. And good job on using google, I like to ask people for their experiences over google which is why I also like board reviews and reccomendations. Dont worry, ill get boots, ill get my stance, ill get some bindings, but money dont grow on trees and if I buy another board I can have my current one as a backup for my buddies who wanna learn.

This thread is dead as far as advice goes. I just wanted to know about boots, not get criticized for choosing a 15 year newer board over a newer pair of boots or bindings (even tho im getting bindimgs with the board??)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

So overall everyone.

Thanks for the board advice. Im still supposed to pickup the board AND bindings on sunday.

Then ill get a seasons pass.

Then a helmet.

Then boots.

And somewhere in the middle ill figure out my stance and throughout the entire time Ill be enjoying the snow and what I have to use.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

phillyphan said:


> Don't be a dick to him. It's ultimately his decision. He came on for advice. No one said he had to take it. He got what he wanted. However, I do agree he needs to re-evaluate his stance angles on his bindings.


You mean bitch, actually. It's the internet and I'll be a bitch all day all night if I want. Kid is helpless and we are still holding his hand to figure this out, what, 10 pages in ? 

We have all been through some serious hazing on this forum, at least back in the day, what happened to it ?!?! You should have seen the salacious comments I got when I was brave enough to start making threads and absolutely no one came in to defend my honor. I handled it and I'm still here. Toughen up buttercup or figure it out yourself.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

MMSlasher said:


> What the fuck does this even mean? Are you the dude in the car, fingering three bottles and too much of a pussy to go confront the guy on the street? So you hide in the car? It truly makes no sense. Then again, your profile picture is of some unfortunate girl holding what seems to be a corndog, well, clearly it's too big to be your dick.
> 
> Whenever I see you be an ass, this is the meme that perfectly fits you.


:x

Oh dang another internet tough guy. I better watch my 6.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

brystephor said:


> And i never said the boots were to big. I dont know what got us on the topic of my boots. I have no complaints about my boots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I was wondering too. In your first or second post, you mentioned your boots come loose, NOW I think you meant the lacing, but when I first read it, it read like your boots were too big. That's where the confusion came from, I think. 

And you're doing fine. You've gotten good advice on centering your bindings and on stances. Just get out there and rip it. Once the snow falls, everybody in here becomes much more pleasant. >


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Deacon said:


> Once the snow falls, everybody in here becomes much more pleasant. >


seriously it's getting kinda bad. haha


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I actually like this thread a lot LOL


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

brystephor your waxing comment needs re-booting.... Ride lots & have fun!


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

SnowDogWax said:


> brystephor your waxing comment needs re-booting.... Ride lots & have fun!


Oh shoot, did I not use the right brand of board cleaner? Im gonna be horrible at snowboarding now even if my board is meant for someone 50 lbs heavier and 18 years old..

^sarcasm

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

This thread looks like it's starting to come to a close so we need someone to say something to keep it going for another 12 pages.

Brystephor, are you getting your board/bindings tomorrow?


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

basser said:


> This thread looks like it's starting to come to a close so we need someone to say something to keep it going for another 12 pages.
> 
> Brystephor, are you getting your board/bindings tomorrow?


Yes! Im going with a 2013 burton customs flying v restricted and burton bindings.

I think im gonna buy boots later or something tho, if this board doesn't work out i may just get another one until i find one i like

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


> I was wondering too. In your first or second post, you mentioned your boots come loose...


So to answer his question... *He himself* is the reason ppl here tried to help him by pointing out to him that proper boot fit is essential! So now he can stop whinning about how mean and unreasonable we are for suggesting he get that situation squared away first. 

Not our fault the kid doesn't know enough to properly describe the problem.  



Deacon said:


> ....Once the snow falls, everybody in here becomes much more pleasant. >


True,.. However we still are not anymore tolerant of wanton helplessness!!


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> So to answer his question... *He himself* is the reason ppl here tried to help him by pointing out to him that proper boot fit is essential! So now he can stop whinning about how mean and unreasonable we are for suggesting he get that situation squared away first.
> 
> Not our fault the kid doesn't know enough to properly describe the problem.
> 
> ...


I never complained about you guys being dicks. I just want board advice which ive still barely gotten.
Maybe instead of blaming me for not describing an unrelated topic to my original question, dont assume because your just making an ass out u and me.

Or just stick to the original question and answer whats been asked, not comment on what wasnt questioned and bitch about me not taking advice on things i didnt ask for advice on.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Lol this thread is like a zombie. 

Enjoy the new board, OP. If nothing else your stoke for riding is sky high and that's cool. Also, I'd recommend taking the new board to a shop for a tune-up and proper setup help, but whatever suits your fancy.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I heard ezloungin gives good advice oke:

Trying to keep this goin' for ya @basser


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Rogue said:


> I heard ezloungin gives good advice oke:
> 
> Trying to keep this goin' for ya @basser


I got the question for everyone


basser said:


> This thread looks like it's starting to come to a close so we need someone to say something to keep it going for another 12 pages.
> 
> Brystephor, are you getting your board/bindings tomorrow?


Heres your question basser


robotfood99 said:


> Lol this thread is like a zombie.
> 
> Enjoy the new board, OP. If nothing else your stoke for riding is sky high and that's cool. Also, I'd recommend taking the new board to a shop for a tune-up and proper setup help, but whatever suits your fancy.


Whats a full tune up do? What do they do to the board? Dont i just need to wax?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

full tune on a new board is a waste of money... just wax and ride:snowboard4:


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

brystephor said:


> Whats a full tune up do? What do they do to the board? Dont i just need to wax?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




General inspection, base grind, p-tex if needed, edge tune, wax.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

SnowDogWax said:


> full tune on a new board is a waste of money... just wax and ride:snowboard4:




Well normally yes but in his case, getting a used board and considering his experience level etc. might be worth one. Or not. Whatever.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

remember he is riding without proper fitting boots :sarcasm:


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

SnowDogWax said:


> remember he is riding without proper fitting boots :sarcasm:




Most advice so far have been summarily tossed out so I thought I'd add another one to dismiss.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SnowDogWax said:


> full tune on a new board is a waste of money... just wax and ride:snowboard4:


So is a new board when you don't have a clue how to set it up. That isn't stopping him either! :shrug:


Pg 13????? >


Does anyone here *REALLY* truly believe this kid rides the terrain he claims to ride after only 7-8-10 times out on a board? Let alone On _THAT_ board,..? Set up as he had it? 0°/0° Angles,.. ALL toe overhang? No centering with his toestraps up over his instep? 

_Really???_. On steeps & in trees???

How many of us can do that on a *properly* sized and set-up board??? I call BULLSHIT! You've all been trolled! 

Either that or we have been in the presence of *the* greatest natural athlete and shredder since JJ, TR, and D'lRue combined!!!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

well... he did say 30mph is scary. I wouldn't be surprised, I was riding with a negative negative stance when I first started (goofy forward stance, realized that I'm regular and didn't know how to change binding stances being 12 after 6hrs on the hill.) kids catch on a hell of a lot faster then old men do. aren't you the resident yoga pants guy?


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> So is a new board when you don't have a clue how to set it up. That isn't stopping him either! :shrug:
> 
> 
> Pg 13????? >
> ...


You gotta remember, equipment doesnt determine how well you ride. I had a 2013 ktm 150sx for motocross, that thing was fast as f**k but i would get passed by guys on 85cc two strokes because they were simply better then me. Same thing if you put a pro snowboarder on shitty equipment they'll do worse then normal but blow you and me and out of the water.

Its not a black diamond tree runs but i am weaving through trees and cat tracks on that board with that setup. 

And when you go one to three times a week for about 2 months straight, no matter what setup you have, you get used to it and you adapt. If you aren't adapting, then thats your problem. I didnt know there were better setups so i got used to mine. But hey, believe me or not, i dont care, im gonna do it all over this year. I found my gopro about a month ago after having thought it was lost or stolen for a year.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Im glad i could keep this thread going. H8RS GONNA H8. hahahah. This guy is like the dude who screams hacker at someone when he's losing in a video game

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

glade you found your gopro


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

jae said:


> well... he did say 30mph is scary. I wouldn't be surprised, I was riding with a negative negative stance when I first started (goofy forward stance, realized that I'm regular and didn't know how to change binding stances being 12 after 6hrs on the hill.) kids catch on a hell of a lot faster then old men do. aren't you the resident yoga pants guy?


Nah man, Im just cheating. Lol #hacks 

^sarcasm

But forreal when you go up for 6 hours minimum (except one time was 3 because rain and terrible snow, the longest I was there for was 10 hours) at a time, 10 times becomes 60 hours. And I didnt stop for breaks hardly at all. I drank water when we left and on the chair lift. It was back to back to back runs. I had no urge to stop and i dont now either, im considering just getting 300 or 400$ from this job I'm at and then leaving so I have gas money and time to snowboard.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

SnowDogWax said:


> glade you found your gopro


Thanks. It was under my drivers seat of my toyota that uve been daily driving for the entire year i thought it was stolen. Keep your cars and trucks clean everybody.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

More like 30 or less since you're on the lift at least half of your day. Just saying


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Rogue said:


> More like 30 or less since you're on the lift at least half of your day. Just saying


no 6x10 is 60. I didnt say 60 hours of snowboarding. Just saying

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

brystephor said:


> no 6x10 is 60. I didnt say 60 hours of snowboarding. Just saying
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


omg you are just as dumb as I thought. I just can't anymore.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Rogue said:


> omg you are just as dumb as I thought. I just can't anymore.


omg no way, seriously?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

yoga! yoga! yoga!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Vid or it didn't happen!!

Besides... Don't lecture me on equipment vs skill!! *You're* the one who came here and asked if your new ride was gonna help you become the next JJ!!! 

You've been _ALL_ over the place on this thread. So put up or shut up!!! If I'm proven wrong? I'll gladly admit I was wrong & eat crow! I've eaten it before It isn't _my_ ego tied up in this. I know how to ride. AND... I learned to do it @ 50,.. with arthritis,... on a board that wuz supposed to be ALL WRONG to learn on!


...btw, I managed 27-28 days my first 2.5 months riding! So _lets_ compare drive & commitment!!! I'm positive *I* can hang!!! >


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> Vid or it didn't happen!!
> 
> Besides... Don't lecture me on equipment vs skill!! *You're* the one who came here and asked if your new ride was gonna help you become the next JJ!!!
> 
> ...


Good job man! Its cool to see older guys on the slopes.

But i dont have arthritis so that might help me improve easier. Maybe I am naturally gifted.

Im not lecturing you on equipment, im lecturing you on skill. Your equipment doesnt determine your learning curve and athletcism. Every sport is different. I suck at basketball, im good with snowboarding. I suck at writing or reading, im pretty good at math. Dont worry tho, you dont gotta believe me. Its not my problem. Ill keep hitting my black diamonds and tree runs.

Also.. no one ever said I did it fast or well (; hahahah. Read the fine print big fella, might need your reading glasses.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> Vid or it didn't happen!!
> 
> Besides... Don't lecture me on equipment vs skill!! *You're* the one who came here and asked if your new ride was gonna help you become the next JJ!!!
> 
> ...


Oh and the last like 3-5 pages ive just been keeping the thresd going. Now its just fun. I got my answer on what board i wanted at about page 3.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

brystephor said:


> ...you dont gotta believe me. Its not my problem. Ill keep hitting my black diamonds and tree runs.
> 
> Also.. no one ever said I did it fast or well (; hahahah. Read the fine print big fella, might need your reading glasses.


Pffffft!! You wouldn't be the first person to come here claiming to ride black diamonds when in fact they're just sideslipping they're way down, fucking up prime pow!

Troll on troll! I got nothin' better to do till the snow flies! :nerd:


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> Pffffft!! You wouldn't be the first person to come here claiming to ride black diamonds when in fact they're just sideslipping they're way down, fucking up prime pow!
> 
> Troll on troll! I got nothin' better to do till the snow flies! :nerd:


Hahah i got nothing better to do until the snow falls either. And i consider my self pretty damn good at snowboarding especially since I havent been boarding for all to long. Im considerin applying at whistler for next years snowfall and taking a break for school.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Whatevs!! 

10char


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> Whatevs!!
> 
> 10char


Dont worry man, ill get you your video this winter!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I like white chocolate macadamia cookies............


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

mojo maestro said:


> I like white chocolate macadamia cookies............


how dare you, chocolate chip are the best. white chocolate isnt evem real chocolate ITS MADE WITH COCOA BUTTER NOT COCOA. Pfft, people these days. Terrible

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

brystephor said:


> Also.. no one ever said I did it fast or well (; hahahah....


So,... you're here bragging about being a _*shitty*_ rider??  

Way to go killer!!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

brystephor said:


> how dare you, chocolate chip are the best. white chocolate isnt evem real chocolate ITS MADE WITH COCOA BUTTER NOT COCOA. Pfft, people these days. Terrible
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Does your Mom know you're up this late......


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> So,... you're here bragging about being a _*shitty*_ rider??
> 
> Way to go killer!!!


Thanks!

Looks like you forgot your reading glasses because i never said i was a shitty rider or slow. I was just suggesting it as a thought for yourself. Maybe my board will help me be fast like the cool kids?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

mojo maestro said:


> Does your Mom know you're up this late......


I dunno. Probbaly. I dont live with her. If I did then maybe i could afford some boots like everyone else hahaha.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

For anyone who cares. Picked up a 154cm 2014 burton custom flying V with burton cartel bindings with a pair of goggles for 250 bucks. Board has some scrapes and dings i didnt notice at the time but is in MUCH better shape then the one i was on. The one I was on had gashes in the bottom that were 4 inches long and 5mm deep.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

brystephor said:


> For anyone who cares. Picked up a 154cm 2014 burton custom flying V with burton cartel bindings with a pair of goggles for 250 bucks. Board has some scrapes and dings i didnt notice at the time but is in MUCH better shape then the one i was on. The one I was on had gashes in the bottom that were 4 inches long and 5mm deep.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Nice deal.

Get it to a shop to have it waxed and the edges tuned as the board probably has dull edges. IMO a base grind at the beginning of the season is a waste. Get a grind when spring comes closer (if at all; the structure of the grind reduces friction in wet slushy spring conditions. If you need to maintain speed on flat sections on your mtn in wet conditions, grind structure is your friend. If you don't feel you're slowed down as you don't ride fast enough anyway or your mtn doesn't show such conditions: no need for a grind). Watch them how they do the waxing so you can do it yourself next time. 

And have it set up correctly at the shop, boots centered to the binding. Go with angles something +12-15 on the front and -6- -12 hind. You probably should widen your stance as well, I'm pretty sure you had a quite narrow stance with your 0/0 angles. 

Ride it a day and get used to the set-up/angles/stance. Then a lesson would be a good investment. Riding with those odd angles for sure made for many bad habits like ruddering and counter rotation. One cannot ride dynamically nor anywhere close to proper technique with angles like that. So let a coach check your body position and technique. The first day may feel odd, but your learning curve will take a steep step.

Have fun


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

neni said:


> Nice deal.
> 
> Get it to a shop to have it waxed and the edges tuned as the board probably has dull edges. IMO a base grind at the beginning of the season is a waste. Get a grind when spring comes closer (if at all; the structure of the grind reduces friction in wet slushy spring conditions. If you need to maintain speed on flat sections on your mtn in wet conditions, grind structure is your friend. If you don't feel you're slowed down as you don't ride fast enough anyway or your mtn doesn't show such conditions: no need for a grind). Watch them how they do the waxing so you can do it yourself next time.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I might have to take the board in to get some repairs. I was to excited to get the board to look it over better.. oh well. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

If you can, you should post a picture of it.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

basser said:


> If you can, you should post a picture of it.


Here's the board. Only picture i have right now. 










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

brystephor said:


> Here's the board. Only picture i have right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you goofy? Actually doesn't matter. This picture gets my OCD all sorts of in a fluster. The bindings, direction of the board print (Burton custom flying V), and the stomp pads are all sorts of backwards. Either you have that set up regular, and are riding it backwards (really makes no difference on a twin, I think :embarrased1, or those stomp pads are right next to the front foot of a goofy rider. Either way...


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

dfitz364 said:


> Are you goofy? Actually doesn't matter. This picture gets my OCD all sorts of in a fluster. The bindings, direction of the board print (Burton custom flying V), and the stomp pads are all sorts of backwards. Either you have that set up regular, and are riding it backwards (really makes no difference on a twin, I think :embarrased1, or those stomp pads are right next to the front foot of a goofy rider. Either way...


The guy i bought it from was not the brightest dude. I dont know if he was goofy or regular, but im regular. So the stomp pad is up front. I can ride switch tho so i may just go goofy up the chairlift for the stomp par

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Take the stomp pad off and make it your own. Any marks will clean right up with rubbing alcohol. It's your board now.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

dfitz364 said:


> Are you goofy? Actually doesn't matter. This picture gets my OCD all sorts of in a fluster. The bindings, direction of the board print (Burton custom flying V), and the stomp pads are all sorts of backwards. Either you have that set up regular, and are riding it backwards (really makes no difference on a twin, I think :embarrased1, or those stomp pads are right next to the front foot of a goofy rider. Either way...


Yeah that drives me nuts just looking at it...

#1 , the bindings are backwards (in other words, the left binding is setup for the right foot, and visa versa). The ratchets are always on the outside, right side of right foot, left side of left when setup correctly. (EDIT: Oops!!! WRONG...)

#2 , the bindings are setup as close together as possible. This should almost never happen, except possibly when somebody is morbidly obese. Generally, given the weight range of a board, a rider will be within 1" stand width of reference.

#3 , yeah, the stomp pad is behind the front foot... :embarrased1:


Remove the bindings, remove the pad, clean it up, and reinstall the bindings properly. For a regular rider the left binding will go at the yellow tip. Set the board up at reference stance width (probably 530mm or so), with the front binding about 15 degrees counter clockwise, and the rear binding about 6 degrees clockwise.

Great thing about Burton's EST system is you can get the exact angles, stance width, and centring on the board. Just need to play with it a bit.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Yeah that drives me nuts just looking at it...
> 
> #1 , the bindings are backwards (in other words, the left binding is setup for the right foot, and visa versa). The ratchets are always on the outside, right side of right foot, left side of left when setup correctly.
> 
> ...


How is that even possible?:facepalm3: If the previous owner was a beginner, wouldn't he/she have had the bindings installed at a shop? To think that there are people out there snowboarding with improperly set up gear is frankly, a bit concerning...:skateboarding1:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It could be that the bindings weren't on the board and were just lackadaisically put on for the sale.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

joebloggs13 said:


> How is that even possible?:facepalm3: If the previous owner was a beginner, wouldn't he/she have had the bindings installed at a shop? To think that there are people out there snowboarding with improperly set up gear is frankly, a bit concerning...:skateboarding1:


You'd be surprised!!!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Yeah that drives me nuts just looking at it...
> 
> #1 , the bindings are backwards (in other words, the left binding is setup for the right foot, and visa versa). The ratchets are always on the outside, right side of right foot, left side of left when setup correctly.





joebloggs13 said:


> How is that even possible?:facepalm3: If the previous owner was a beginner, wouldn't he/she have had the bindings installed at a shop? To think that there are people out there snowboarding with improperly set up gear is frankly, a bit concerning...:skateboarding1:





f00bar said:


> It could be that the bindings weren't on the board and were just lackadaisically put on for the sale.


What are you talking about? Are we looking at the same picture? The bindings are correct (not backwards/swapped).


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

I have changed my bindings since that picture everyone. Ill take a picture of my board once im home.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> What are you talking about? Are we looking at the same picture? The bindings are correct (not backwards/swapped).


OP is a regular footed rider. This would mean these bindings are exactly backwards. Even if OP was goofy footed, the stomp pad then is ass-backwards and next to the front foot. Everything about the board is backwards. Does it ride different? Probably not. But the OCD inside of all of us is crying because the way this board is set up to ride, it is riding backwards from all of the lettering and intent of the board. They are backwards. (The ratchets aren't on the wrong side though, which is what I first thought Pout was talking about). 

Is it time to start riding yet?.. :embarrased1:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

SGboarder said:


> What are you talking about? Are we looking at the same picture? The bindings are correct (not backwards/swapped).





dfitz364 said:


> (The ratchets aren't on the wrong side though, which is what I first thought Pout was talking about).


That's my fault, for some reason to me it looks like the previous owner had the L and R bindings mixed up to me... Just checked my gear and it's ratchet straps on the insides, ladders on the outside. I guess two hours of sleep isn't enough to function on!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

dfitz364 said:


> OP is a regular footed rider. This would mean these bindings are exactly backwards. Even if OP was goofy footed, the stomp pad then is ass-backwards and next to the front foot. Everything about the board is backwards. Does it ride different? Probably not. But the OCD inside of all of us is crying because the way this board is set up to ride, it is riding backwards from all of the lettering and intent of the board. They are backwards. (The ratchets aren't on the wrong side though, which is what I first thought Pout was talking about).
> 
> Is it time to start riding yet?.. :embarrased1:


I was only talking about his first point - which was clearly mistaken. The rest is all more or less true.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd rather be goofy...........then regular..........


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Front binding is maxed out for angle. Back foot is about, like, 3 or 4 degrees. Very little. And no these arent my snowboarding boots. This is wider then my shoulders. Board feels more nimble then the 160, it has way way more flex and its nice. It feels like itll be poppy as far ae ollies go

I need to order some epoxy and fill a top chip.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Here it is with some flex and and my actual boots.

















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Old setup here. Im gonna be sad putting this board away. Ill probbaly use this one for powder and the new one for not so powder days. Ill float better on the 160 vs the 154.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

I could be wrong, but your bindings look like they are equally spaced from the back end of the channel. Meaning you are riding with a few inches of setback. Could just be the way the picture was taken, but unless you are riding in pow, the bindings should be centered (i.e. equidistant from the midpoint of the sidecut). Setback is great for pow, awful for any sort of freestyle.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

brystephor said:


> Old setup here. Im gonna be sad putting this board away. Ill probbaly use this one for powder and the new one for not so powder days. Ill float better on the 160 vs the 154.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False. Assuming that old board is full on camber, it will be quite the leg workout to float in any sort of powder. The flying V, on the other hand, has a rocker dominant (well, kinda) profile which will take much less effort to keep the nose afloat. I would just put that old one on the wall, or turn it into a bench. You won't want to ride that one again.. trust me.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Hahaa, this thread is kinda fun to read and I'm so bored I went through it all not thinking anything else than why did OP end up with a Custom FV instead of the Fastplant, nooooooo! Nine out of ten different conditions, I'd pick the Fastplant. Just putting that out there to be the general asshole troll.

Seriously though, while I agree with the general consensus about the boots first mentality, an old camber deck in 160 is stupid to ride unless you want to go fast and nothing else. Now there are a lot of old freeriding loving bastards on this forum that don't do a lot of freestyle and coming from them, it'd make sense to try to have you stay on that plank, but I gotta say you did the right decision in keeping your head and not buying into that shit too much. If you like freestyle the slightest, you made the right call by changing your board first, though it'll probably progress you in a different direction than where the people who masturbate over mountaneer Jeremy Jones stuff would like to see you go. Freestyling and playing around kinda stuff doesn't require second to none response, though I've personally learned to love that quality in any type of riding. 

Anyway, stoked for you and have fun!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

brystephor said:


> Front binding is maxed out for angle. Back foot is about, like, 3 or 4 degrees.


You generally don't want to have anything "maxed out"... What angle is the front binding? Look at the dial indicator in the middle.

Also, it looks like your rear binding is set with your toes way closer to the edge than your heel. Again, it looks like that screw is maxed out in that slot. The boots should be centred on the board with equal heel and toe overhang.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

dfitz364 said:


> False. Assuming that old board is full on camber, it will be quite the leg workout to float in any sort of powder. The flying V, on the other hand, has a rocker dominant (well, kinda) profile which will take much less effort to keep the nose afloat. I would just put that old one on the wall, or turn it into a bench. You won't want to ride that one again.. trust me.


The old board is full on camber.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

brystephor said:


> The old board is full on camber.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Keep it in case you break the new one. Other than that, you won't want to ride that thing, almost especially in pow.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Elektropow said:


> Hahaa, this thread is kinda fun to read and I'm so bored I went through it all not thinking anything else than why did OP end up with a Custom FV instead of the Fastplant, nooooooo! Nine out of ten different conditions, I'd pick the Fastplant. Just putting that out there to be the general asshole troll.
> 
> Seriously though, while I agree with the general consensus about the boots first mentality, an old camber deck in 160 is stupid to ride unless you want to go fast and nothing else. Now there are a lot of old freeriding loving bastards on this forum that don't do a lot of freestyle and coming from them, it'd make sense to try to have you stay on that plank, but I gotta say you did the right decision in keeping your head and not buying into that shit too much. If you like freestyle the slightest, you made the right call by changing your board first, though it'll probably progress you in a different direction than where the people who masturbate over mountaneer Jeremy Jones stuff would like to see you go. Freestyling and playing around kinda stuff doesn't require second to none response, though I've personally learned to love that quality in any type of riding.
> 
> Anyway, stoked for you and have fun!


Im probably about 40% of these replies on this thread. Gotta keep it alive, almost 200 posts later and still going hahah. I think im gonna really like the board and im very excited! Even if all the grandpas wanted me to buy boots, i do like freestyle some. I never had the chance to get unto it with my 160 board. It was hard to do a lot with it. It eas great for going fast tho, 30 mph. But i dont need to go that fast. 20 or 25 is enough for me to keep up with everyone.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

poutanen said:


> You generally don't want to have anything "maxed out"... What angle is the front binding? Look at the dial indicator in the middle.
> 
> Also, it looks like your rear binding is set with your toes way closer to the edge than your heel. Again, it looks like that screw is maxed out in that slot. The boots should be centred on the board with equal heel and toe overhang.


The toe overhang is as much as the heel overhang. No degree indicator from what I saw. Its about 20 degrees in the front. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

dfitz364 said:


> Keep it in case you break the new one. Other than that, you won't want to ride that thing, almost especially in pow.


Im definitely keeping it. Its technically my dads board but he never rides it. Ill be extremely upset if something happens to my board but I do believe I got a good deal. Money is money. If you lose some, oh well. Its $250 for a $600 board and $200 pair of bindings and pair of goggles that i desperately needed for night riding.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

brystephor said:


> Im probably about 40% of these replies on this thread. Gotta keep it alive, almost 200 posts later and still going hahah. I think im gonna really like the board and im very excited! Even if all the grandpas wanted me to buy boots, i do like freestyle some. I never had the chance to get unto it with my 160 board. It was hard to do a lot with it. It eas great for going fast tho, 30 mph. But i dont need to go that fast. 20 or 25 is enough for me to keep up with everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Man, if the conditions are good I can do 60mph on a mid flexing park stick. I don't think it's about the board. More the rider and conditions and size of mountains. Freestyling and jumping around a bit will give you confidence as well and you learn balance and edge control as well. That's what you need when going fast as well.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Elektropow said:


> Man, if the conditions are good I can do 60mph on a mid flexing park stick. I don't think it's about the board. More the rider and conditions and size of mountains. Freestyling and jumping around a bit will give you confidence as well and you learn balance and edge control as well. That's what you need when going fast as well.


Im no speed demon. Id rather be able to carve and do some jumps and maybe a butter trick or 180 then incredibly fast. I wanna get Trace Up also, looks cool. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah no by no means is going fast an absolute value. Just get the most out of that season pass and spend as time on the mountain as you can. You will notice as you progress, that 25mph will not feel that fast anymore and that you'll be doing butters and 180s at that speed, regardless of what board you're riding.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

brystephor said:


> Im no speed demon. Id rather be able to carve and do some jumps and maybe a butter trick or 180 then incredibly fast. I wanna get Trace Up also, looks cool.


Good show, carving and control is far more fun than just pointing it down the hill anyway.

Oh, and people that think that cell phone apps are accurate for measuring their top speed on a hill, I did 26,000+ km/h one day as recorded by my phone. Beat that... :grin:

My last piece of advice for the new/young rider, never think you're too good for lessons. When was the last time you heard of an Olympic athlete without a coach?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

In case you haven't seen it.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> My last piece of advice for the new/young rider, never think you're too good for lessons.


Lol, while liking that post it occurred to me that I _really _ maybe this year finally should get a first lesson... :embarrased1: but then... each time I approach the building to book a lesson, and see those kids (the coaches)? I think ehhh-nawww maybe another day... and turn around.

So, when was the last time you took a lesson? Was it worth it? How'd ya choose the coach?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> So, when was the last time you took a lesson? Was it worth it? How'd ya choose the coach?


In Canada our instructors are rated by Level, from 1-4. For an advanced and above rider, you really need a Level 3+ instructor to help tweak the smaller stuff.

That said, last year I spent a week in a group lesson taught by a Level 2 instructor. It was part of the Canadian Ski Patrol ski improvement week, so we're matched up with similar skill level people, and involved in pretty intense lessons.

The instructor had some issues, as he was trying to fix too much at once with the group, rather than focusing on one thing. However, just the act of focusing on technique for a week straight made a huge difference!

The biggest area I notice it is in steep bumps. I now do a little shoulder throw that starts the whole system (my body) rotating in the direction I want, and it makes things easier.

The wife and I are going back again this year for another week! Patrollers, family, and friends are welcome, so if you ever wanted to join a wacky group of people riding some killer runs at Kicking Horse, join us one of these years!!! :grin:


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

I dont think im to good for lessons. Im just to cheap. Im really hoping to get a job at the resort.


poutanen said:


> Good show, carving and control is far more fun than just pointing it down the hill anyway.
> 
> Oh, and people that think that cell phone apps are accurate for measuring their top speed on a hill, I did 26,000+ km/h one day as recorded by my phone. Beat that... :grin:
> 
> My last piece of advice for the new/young rider, never think you're too good for lessons. When was the last time you heard of an Olympic athlete without a coach?



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

poutanen said:


> In Canada our instructors are rated by Level, from 1-4. For an advanced and above rider, you really need a Level 3+ instructor to help tweak the smaller stuff.
> 
> That said, last year I spent a week in a group lesson taught by a Level 2 instructor. It was part of the Canadian Ski Patrol ski improvement week, so we're matched up with similar skill level people, and involved in pretty intense lessons.
> 
> ...


Im also curious on how instructor lessons help. Id do a private and rate myself a level 2 if I was using that scale. Im really looking forward to the snow is all honestly. I dont care if im the best as long as im good enough. I understand the little things woukd help but like, this is recreation for me ya know? I just wanna get back out on the slopes and even if I fall flat on my fafe everytime, itll be a good time. Im thinking of hiking up with my board and some friends and snowboarding back down.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

phillyphan said:


>


How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Just one more


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

brystephor said:


> Im also curious on how instructor lessons help. Id do a private and rate myself a level 2 if I was using that scale. Im really looking forward to the snow is all honestly. I dont care if im the best as long as im good enough. I understand the little things woukd help but like, this is recreation for me ya know? I just wanna get back out on the slopes and even if I fall flat on my fafe everytime, itll be a good time. Im thinking of hiking up with my board and some friends and snowboarding back down.


Yeah man, it's all about having fun! I'm just saying in the future never think you're too good for lessons.

I started snowboarding in the late 80's, raced for my highschool, spent a while as a park rat, spent a while longer riding hard and carving hard, entered a big mountain competition a few years ago, became a volunteer snowboard patroller, became a patrol snowboard instructor, and I found that lessons recently really helped me.

A few years ago I thought I was at the top of my game, now I realize there is no top...

But yeah, what I do is fun for me, you gotta do what's fun for you.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

poutanen said:


> Yeah man, it's all about having fun! I'm just saying in the future never think you're too good for lessons.
> 
> I started snowboarding in the late 80's, raced for my highschool, spent a while as a park rat, spent a while longer riding hard and carving hard, entered a big mountain competition a few years ago, became a volunteer snowboard patroller, became a patrol snowboard instructor, and I found that lessons recently really helped me.
> 
> ...


Going to a smaller board will be easier to turn right? Im gonna have to get used to this boards profile. Cam roc cam roc cam or vice versa is gonna different from all camber.

Im excited tho! I think having a smaller snowboard will be great since i love cat tracks and going between trees and little natural jumps, the kids park is also fun. Going fast is cool but meh. Small jumps and cat tracks and like back country stuff is my favorite. I wanna get a job as a snowboard technician or equipmental retail at the resort. Im just incredibly excited

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

dfitz364 said:


> the stomp pad then is ass-backwards and next to the front foot.


It is a center rocker board, so generally you want the stomp pad next to the front foot or the center of the board...


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

dfitz364 said:


> False. Assuming that old board is full on camber, it will be quite the leg workout to float in any sort of powder. The flying V, on the other hand, has a rocker dominant (well, kinda) profile which will take much less effort to keep the nose afloat. I would just put that old one on the wall, or turn it into a bench. You won't want to ride that one again.. trust me.


There is a lot more to float than just the camber profile. Plenty of great pow boards with regular camber...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

:Amazing!:embarrased1::embarrased1:


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

SGboarder said:


> It is a center rocker board, so generally you want the stomp pad next to the front foot or the center of the board...


I haven't taken the stomp pad off. Im just gonna leave it

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

brystephor said:


> I haven't taken the stomp pad off. Im just gonna leave it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I knew you were a giant troll after all!


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Elektropow said:


> I knew you were a giant troll after all!


Oh shoot, you got me! After 200 posts! 

Sarcasm^

What the guy said made sense. Ill probbaly just put my foot back in my binding off the lift

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I usually just unstrap both feet and hold my board when getting on. Then when I get off, I just run down the slope still holding my board. Sit down and strap in both feet.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

phillyphan said:


> I usually just unstrap both feet and hold my board when getting on. Then when I get off, I just run down the slope still holding my board. Sit down and strap in both feet.


I thought I was the only one!!!!! :surprise:


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Ive never done that or seen it but i might have to do that. Sometimes getting off the lift is well.. lets say embarassing.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Plenty of lifties in Europe won't let you carry your board onto a chair. Something about dropping it and killing someone. I wanted to do this all the time my first few weeks.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

brystephor said:


> Ive never done that or seen it but i might have to do that. Sometimes getting off the lift is well.. lets say embarassing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Please don't try that. Poutanen and I were being sarcastic. If you have some trouble getting off the lift, get on an end seat and push off away from everyone else when exiting the lift. If it's a six person and I see someone struggling, I ride goofy, so I'll let them brace themselves on me since we are facing each other when getting off.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> Plenty of lifties in Europe won't let you carry your board onto a chair. Something about dropping it and killing someone. I wanted to do this all the time my first few weeks.


Lol, yea a board to the head may hurt someone. But I understand the appeal it might have carrying your board when starting out.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Oh hahah. I didnt catch the sarcasm. Ive never done it before. I try to stay on the end and usually im in a 4 person chair with one other person. I have sat on my board and made it like a sled when getting off if i lose my balance, works better then youd think

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> Plenty of lifties in Europe won't let you carry your board onto a chair. Something about dropping it and killing someone. I wanted to do this all the time my first few weeks.


Yeah I think Phillyphan and I were trolling... :embarrased1:

We don't let anybody on the lift unless they're wearing gear, with the exception of early/late season when you have to take a lower lift up to mid-mountain to get to the snow.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

brystephor said:


> Oh shoot, you got me! After 200 posts!
> 
> Sarcasm^
> 
> ...


Damn, I'm used to places where I don't actually have to point out my own jokes.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Elektropow said:


> Damn, I'm used to places where I don't actually have to point out my own jokes.


And Im used to a place where the gappers were left to their stupidity for our mutual entertainment! Alla you guys just ruined the fun we were gonna have when he actually tried that!


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> And Im used to a place where the gappers were left to their stupidity for our mutual entertainment! Alla you guys just ruined the fun we were gonna have when he actually tried that!


You're right dude. Sorry about that... My fucking pride man, my fucking pride! :facepalm1:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I've actually done it quite a few times though. Especially on the chair out of the village where I learned to ride. Lifties seem cool about it on that lift in particular - it's the only lift up to the main beginner area and there's not a lot under there except a couple of cat tracks and some really gnarly tree riding. If you're good enough to be riding those trees you're good enough to be dodging falling snowboards. Maybe?


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

How many actually look up when boarding tho? On a side note i watched some videos on tree wells and theyre terrifying lookijg now. Almost makes me scare to go through trees and such.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

brystephor said:


> How many actually look up when boarding tho? On a side note i watched some videos on tree wells and theyre terrifying lookijg now. Almost makes me scare to go through trees and such.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


If you are going to be going into potentially dangerous terrain, I would say always have a buddy with you so you can look out for each other.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

basser said:


> If you are going to be going into potentially dangerous terrain, I would say always have a buddy with you so you can look out for each other.


Agree 100%.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

phillyphan said:


> Agree 100%.





basser said:


> If you are going to be going into potentially dangerous terrain, I would say always have a buddy with you so you can look out for each other.


I almost always do. I cant think of a time where i was alone and it wasnt on a groomer. I cant even think of a time where I was snowboarding by myself.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

This has got to be the longest running newbie thread ever. And it runs the gambit of every type of thread possible on this site. It should be pinned as a primer of what we're all about.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

f00bar said:


> This has got to be the longest running newbie thread ever. And it runs the gambit of every type of thread possible on this site. It should be pinned as a primer of what we're all about.


I might get my post pinned? Lets pin it. Thatd be great. The only thing we havent talked about is different mountains.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

brystephor said:


> Im gonna have to get used to this boards profile. Cam roc cam roc cam or vice versa ...










?????


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If we combined this thread with L'geegee's, we could just shut down the internet for ever.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> If we combined this thread with L'geegee's, we could just shut down the internet for ever.


No. This thread musn't die. On to the next question for snowboarding tho. Is back country or park better?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

brystephor said:


> No. This thread musn't die. On to the next question for snowboarding tho. Is back country or park better?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Depends on where you live, and what you like. It's like asking if a cross country or dressage, Huskey or Pug, Laphroaig or Sauternes is better. 

(BTW: a "which is better" question can result in agitated no this no that position fights running into flame wars resulting into a closed thread, also too obvious a dull try to simply keep the thread alive. You can do better ; show some real interest and ask specific questions like: what do I have to do to safely ride BC? How did you start with, what do you like about it, what were your best moments? )


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

neni said:


> Depends on where you live, and what you like. It's like asking if a cross country or dressage, Huskey or Pug, Laphroaig or Sauternes is better.
> 
> (BTW: a "which is better" question can result in agitated no this no that position fights running into flame wars resulting into a closed thread; better ask specific questions like: what do I have to do to safely ride BC? How did you start with, what do you like about it? )


Good to know! So what's everyones favorite places to board then? Any places in the nation or canada that have to be gone to?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Backcountry of course why is that even a question!

Edit: why does this forum not let me post in all caps? Hahaa!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

brystephor said:


> Good to know! So what's everyones favorite places to board then? Any places in the nation or canada that have to be gone to?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Alaska by far. If you get a big dump, it's the best place on earth. The stability of the snowpack is amazing, lets you ride steeps in relative safety unthinkable at home. 

Then Svalbard (snow quality is lousy; in fact it is a desert, so lot of matured snow, hardpack, ice; but siply being at such a remote place in the Arctic, the huge glaciers meeting the sea, the 24hrs light is magic), Alps (love our rough rocky terrain, don't love our fickle snowpack), Japan (the fluffy Japow is an awesome experience, the food alone worth a trip, but not steep enough for my liking ; I yet didn't get the hang of riding trees, tho). CO gets extra points for the hospitality of the great crew we met and their awesome microbreweries, but snow has been lousy when we've been there so it's hard to give a fair raring. I could imagine that the terrain is brilliant with good snow.

Never been to Canada (yet; it's on the list).


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> Alaska by far. If you get a big dump, it's the best place on earth. The stability of the snowpack is amazing, lets you ride steeps in relative safety unthinkable at home.
> 
> Then Svalbard (snow quality is lousy; in fact it is a desert, so lot of matured snow, hardpack, ice; but siply being at such a remote place in the Arctic, the huge glaciers meeting the sea, the 24hrs light is magic), Alps (love our rough rocky terrain, don't love our fickle snowpack), Japan (the fluffy Japow is an awesome experience, the food alone worth a trip, but not steep enough for my liking ; I yet didn't get the hang of riding trees, tho). CO gets extra points for the hospitality of the great crew we met and their awesome microbreweries, but snow has been lousy when we've been there so it's hard to give a fair raring. I could imagine that the terrain is brilliant with good snow.
> 
> Never been to Canada (yet; it's on the list).


Gotta say I love the Alps, but I go in for the long haul. If you're ready to ride all kinds of conditions, nothing like it in terms of diverse terrain. Of course I'd love to go to Alaska as well, but spending a season there might prove to be difficult.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Elektropow said:


> Gotta say I love the Alps, but I go in for the long haul. If you're ready to ride all kinds of conditions, nothing like it in terms of diverse terrain. Of course I'd love to go to Alaska as well, but spending a season there might prove to be difficult.


Maybe i shouldnt be doing it this way but im going to a 4 year university next year and im basically picking which school, or at least limiting it to schools that are within snowboarding areas. Id love to find a school thats very close to one so I could get a job at the resort too.


neni said:


> Alaska by far. If you get a big dump, it's the best place on earth. The stability of the snowpack is amazing, lets you ride steeps in relative safety unthinkable at home.
> 
> Then Svalbard (snow quality is lousy; in fact it is a desert, so lot of matured snow, hardpack, ice; but siply being at such a remote place in the Arctic, the huge glaciers meeting the sea, the 24hrs light is magic), Alps (love our rough rocky terrain, don't love our fickle snowpack), Japan (the fluffy Japow is an awesome experience, the food alone worth a trip, but not steep enough for my liking ; I yet didn't get the hang of riding trees, tho). CO gets extra points for the hospitality of the great crew we met and their awesome microbreweries, but snow has been lousy when we've been there so it's hard to give a fair raring. I could imagine that the terrain is brilliant with good snow.
> 
> Never been to Canada (yet; it's on the list).


Great to know! Im about 4 hours away from whistler and im being offered a choice of a trip up to whistler with just me and like 3 to 5 other friends for my 18th birthday or something else. Might have to take that and let ya know how canada is. Ive only skiied or snowboarded in washingto so far, but oregon for Mt.Hood is on the list.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

brystephor said:


> Is back country or park better?


When you say Back Country, do you really mean off-piste? (trees, bumps, steep chutes, etc. that are in bounds?)


On-Piste = On marked runs, in bounds, the park would be included in this

Off-Piste = Off marked runs, steeps, trees, chutes, gullies, anything that's not a marked, usually groomed run

Backcountry = Out of the resort boundaries, no avalanche control or ski patrol here, you're on your own and face a much higher risk of death than in bounds riding

Sidecountry, slackcountry, etc. = No such thing. Terms invented by people who think that ducking the ropes and riding beside the resort is somehow safer than backcountry riding. Never enter the backcountry until you're educated and prepared.


I think most people on this forum prefer Off-Piste riding, while a few are Backcountry enthusiasts (or Heli/Cat boarding which is a semi-controlled form of backcountry riding). I'm a big fan of off-piste. Avalanche control in place, patrol to get me off the mountain if I need it, wicked terrain without having to calculate the risks/dangers. Plenty of opportunity to hurt myself.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> If we combined this thread with L'geegee's, we could just shut down the internet for ever.





brystephor said:


> Maybe i shouldnt be doing it this way but im going to a 4 year university next year and im basically picking which school, or at least limiting it to schools that are within snowboarding areas. Id love to find a school thats very close to one so I could get a job at the resort too.
> 
> Great to know! Im about 4 hours away from whistler and im being offered a choice of a trip up to whistler with just me and like 3 to 5 other friends for my 18th birthday or something else. Might have to take that and let ya know how canada is. Ive only skiied or snowboarded in washingto so far, but oregon for Mt.Hood is on the list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Wut a f'ing troll thread 

as far as uni...slc, miss mt, check out Quest in BC...but methinks/predict ur are going to fail to graduate, switch to skiing and become uhmm....a dirtbag carney


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Wut a f'ing troll thread
> 
> as far as uni...slc, miss mt, check out Quest in BC...but methinks/predict ur are going to fail to graduate, switch to skiing and become uhmm....a dirtbag carney


Whoa. Somebody is pissy. I think chocolate helps with periods so you might wanna get a dark hersheys bar.

Forreal, whats a troll thread? I asked about a board. Got told i needed boots. Got told my stance was fucked, posted my board, and had a couple pages of misc stuff. Its like people think they have to reply or read the thread.

And don't worry, im graduating high school with a 2 year college degree and no debt. Im ahead of the game

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

poutanen said:


> When you say Back Country, do you really mean off-piste? (trees, bumps, steep chutes, etc. that are in bounds?)
> 
> 
> On-Piste = On marked runs, in bounds, the park would be included in this
> ...


Off piste is definitely what i meant. I've never done serious back country. Off piste is by far the best. Groomers have to many people, but the ski resort I go to regularly is very small. The biggest run can be done in about 2 minutes if you don't fall and aren't trying to bomb the entire thing.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Wut a f'ing troll thread
> 
> as far as uni...slc, miss mt, check out Quest in BC...but methinks/predict ur are going to fail to graduate, switch to skiing and become uhmm....a dirtbag carney





brystephor said:


> Whoa. Somebody is pissy. I think chocolate helps with periods so you might wanna get a dark hersheys bar.
> 
> Forreal, whats a troll thread?
> 
> ...


Nah,... Wrath is right and *you're* the pissy lil twat that needs chocolate!! This thread has been nuthing but one looooong,... "Lookit me! Pay attention to me" thread for the last 23+ pages! Nuthing but a bunch of stupid ?? from a gaper NooB, looking for attention!

Here's all you need to know about yourself to understand what makes this a total "Troll Thread,..." :blink:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

....oh, and before you go getting all "clever" and think you're insulting me by calling me (...or anyone here!) Gramps?











....and I ALWAYS will! :finger1:


-edit-
It's times like these that I really miss BA! :grin:


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Okay then delete the thread? Can anyone do this for me? Not sure why everyone is pissed that this thread is long. Maybe im using up to much of the internet.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Everybody needs to calm the fuck down.................


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Don't lie to yourselves, you all know that you love this thread. 10/10


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

basser said:


> Don't lie to yourselves, you all know that you love this thread. 10/10


I'd give it a solid 5/7.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

f00bar said:


>


Calmer then you are.............


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Might be the most entertaining thread at least

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Thread reminds me of _____? Lets see ladies and gentlemen


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Thread reminds me of _____? Lets see ladies and gentlemen


I like the first one. Its just a bunch of cats running around doing whatever tf they want in a big play ground. That might even represent some on the mountain

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Oh shit yall. Look at this. Heres something to roast me about.

Actually. I need some real advice, please dont get pissed thinking im trolling. Evertone should know from my beginning post and 0/0 stance that I truly have no idea what im doing.

This is a top sheet chip, should i just fill it with epoxy and call it good? I know thats not a permanent fix but its gotta be better then nothing.

















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

brystephor said:


> Oh shit yall. Look at this. Heres something to roast me about.
> 
> Actually. I need some real advice, please dont get pissed thinking im trolling. Evertone should know from my beginning post and 0/0 stance that I truly have no idea what im doing.
> 
> ...


The chip isn't going into the core is it? From the picture it looks like it's just aesthetic damage. If it's just a top sheet chip, I would say you can either cut off the hanging part or fill it with epoxy. Did you already do anything to it?


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

basser said:


> The chip isn't going into the core is it? From the picture it looks like it's just aesthetic damage. If it's just a top sheet chip, I would say you can either cut off the hanging part or fill it with epoxy. Did you already do anything to it?


I havent touched it. Im gonna take it in for repairs. I got a ball park estimate of $80 for a 3" edge repair over the phone.








That light blue section is dented in. I think thats the core? Not sure.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm not experienced with repairs so I couldn't tell you if that is a good deal or not. From the picture the damage doesn't look too bad and $80 seems quite steep (pun intended). If it is chipped to the core then it definitely needs to be repaired before you ride it, so I guess you would have to fork over the $80 either way.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

basser said:


> I'm not experienced with repairs so I couldn't tell you if that is a good deal or not. From the picture the damage doesn't look too bad and $80 seems quite steep (pun intended). If it is chipped to the core then it definitely needs to be repaired before you ride it, so I guess you would have to fork over the $80 either way.


The estimate was $40 to $80 for edge repair. I really have no idea what needs to be done so im gonna take it in and let those who do know what they're doing to look at it and figure it out. I hooe its not an edge repair simply because itd be ugly

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

brystephor said:


> The estimate was $40 to $80 for edge repair. I really have no idea what needs to be done so im gonna take it in and let those who do know what they're doing to look at it and figure it out. I hooe its not an edge repair simply because itd be ugly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Man, I think I just realized that when you are saying edge, they might be talking about the actual metal edge not the top sheet part which would explain the expensive price.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

basser said:


> Man, I think I just realized that when you are saying edge, they might be talking about the actual metal edge not the top sheet part which would explain the expensive price.


Yeah i mean cutting and replacing the edge and part of the board. Which i really hope they dont have to do. If they do then I may just sell it ajd get a different one.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

From the pics its difficult to tell if you need a piece of edge replaced...take a shot from the base side...unless its a favorite or some high-end...then don't bother with the shop repair...just lightly pound out the bump/buckled metal edge, seal it and ride and plan on using it for a rock/urban jib board. However since ur a noob you can just use the board this year until it falls apart and then get an upgrade. If the bump/buckled metal edge is whacked enough that it causes catchiness or catches on turns...(not that you could necessarily feel it at your level of riding) then the board is done or you can take in for a shop repair. But I'd imagine this is an entry/intermediate level used board...so its not really worth a shop repair....just pound out the buckle, seal and ride it.

The board from the pics on top...will work, for the top/side damage the cheap thing to do is get some 2-part long cure like 24 hour epoxy...mix smear it on, cover with wax paper and clamp it tight with wood clamps or c-clamps and a couple blocks of wood; let it cure for 2 days/48 hours, clean up any extra if you want with a wood chisel, razor blade/sand paper. You might as well get this stuff cause you can fix a lot of dings, tears, chips and small core shots that will be happening.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> From the pics its difficult to tell if you need a piece of edge replaced...take a shot from the base side...unless its a favorite or some high-end...then don't bother with the shop repair...just lightly pound out the bump/buckled metal edge, seal it and ride and plan on using it for a rock/urban jib board. However since ur a noob you can just use the board this year until it falls apart and then get an upgrade. If the bump/buckled metal edge is whacked enough that it causes catchiness or catches on turns...(not that you could necessarily feel it at your level of riding) then the board is done or you can take in for a shop repair. But I'd imagine this is an entry/intermediate level used board...so its not really worth a shop repair....just pound out the buckle, seal and ride it.
> 
> The board from the pics on top...will work, for the top/side damage the cheap thing to do is get some 2-part long cure like 24 hour epoxy...mix smear it on, cover with wax paper and clamp it tight with wood clamps or c-clamps and a couple blocks of wood; let it cure for 2 days/48 hours, clean up any extra if you want with a wood chisel, razor blade/sand paper. You might as well get this stuff cause you can fix a lot of dings, tears, chips and small core shots that will be happening.


Its a 2014 burton custom flying v. Not exactly a beginners board..im debating between riding this into the ground or just having it repaired. I dont have any c clamps or wood clamps, only car tools and things automotive related.

















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Should it be rode into the dirt and save the $80 for another board or repair this one? I have no sentimental value with this board so i can go either way. If i can get a season out of this one ill be happy. I still have to buy a seasons pass and helmet. This board might be a good one for me to feel how i like the different profile from all camber? It might be a good board to ride into the dirt but use as a base comparison for other boards?

Thoughts? Thanks all.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ahh there ya go...its a reasonable substantial bubble/bump...board is basically done...for my needs--its un-rideable...a shop repair might make it last through .5-1 season but its not going to hold-up to any aggressive riding for more than a few trips. Start look'n for a new ride


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

for the $80 repair...you could get a perfectly useable used great board.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> for the $80 repair...you could get a perfectly useable used great board.


Damn. That blows. Shame on me though. My dad told me better to, sort of. Maybe ill just buy a new one then 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok kid...STOP making post to this thread. Let it DIE. You have made many topic changes through out this shit show. Some of these topics maybe valuable to other noobs...such as Uni, board damage and etc...but other noobs or anyone would never find it because this is about your own shit. If you have a new topic...make a new thread under the appropriate section. You are no longer a noob to this forum....follow the decorum or get the fuck out! Your stuff has been somewhat a source of pre-season entertainment...but now its irritating. Got It!!

xoxo wrath


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

If you are gonna get it fixed... Bring it to Johnny Lupo.

https://www.facebook.com/boardworkstechshop/?pnref=lhc

I think he's in your neck of the woods too. But he's 100% reliable, honest, and a board wizard.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Deacon said:


> If you are gonna get it fixed... Bring it to Johnny Lupo.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/boardworkstechshop/?pnref=lhc
> 
> I think he's in your neck of the woods too. But he's 100% reliable, honest, and a board wizard.


Thanks for the recommendation. I would but hes 3 hours away. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Ok kid...STOP making post to this thread. Let it DIE. You have made many topic changes through out this shit show. Some of these topics maybe valuable to other noobs...such as Uni, board damage and etc...but other noobs or anyone would never find it because this is about your own shit. If you have a new topic...make a new thread under the appropriate section. You are no longer a noob to this forum....follow the decorum or get the fuck out! Your stuff has been somewhat a source of pre-season entertainment...but now its irritating. Got It!!
> 
> xoxo wrath


And alright. I'll just start making multiple threads instead. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

This thread is like Days of Our Lives, it never dies.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If you make it to bend I will give you a board that is ridable. I have either an outdoor living or indoor survival that never gets used anymore and looks good. probably a 154 or something like that... Cant remember which board it is or the length.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Argo said:


> If you make it to bend I will give you a board that is ridable. I have either an outdoor living or indoor survival that never gets used anymore and looks good. probably a 154 or something like that... Cant remember which board it is or the length.


If its between a 154 or a 160 i can ride it. Im gonna be on my 160 until i find a different board again. My buddy might buy the board and bindings from me for $210, its a $40 hit but thats life when youre dumb. I appreciate the offer also argo, I won't know if ill be able to make it down until it gets closer, like february but ill definitely talk to you more about it when it does get closer. If you're ever up at snoqualmie or crystal, make a thread and it'd be sweet to meet up.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I will be up at both in Feb and early march. Stevens pass also most likely. Crystal probably twice.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Argo said:


> I will be up at both in Feb and early march. Stevens pass also most likely. Crystal probably twice.


Stevens I dont like going to because of highway 2. But the others im definitely down to head to. Snoqualmie has an awesome park and im guessing your going thrre with your family for a competition of some sort

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Alpental actually, down the road. Yeah for a competition. I will be staying in my RV in the parking areas.


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

Argo said:


> Alpental actually, down the road. Yeah for a competition. I will be staying in my RV in the parking areas.


I love alpental. Its like a mini crystal mountain. I might hike there this saturday ajd snowboard down

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

If You sell that board to your "buddy?" He won't be your _buddy_ for long! :blink:


----------



## brystephor (Oct 12, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> If You sell that board to your "buddy?" He won't be your _buddy_ for long! :blink:


Thats cool, I just say buddy to make it easy on everyone.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

